# News - Spore: Auf Rekordkurs: Mehr als 500.000 illegale Downloads von Spore



## System (15. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659963


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. September 2008)

*,*

Wobei diese Raubkopien den Absatz von Spore wohl nicht so stark negativ beeinflussen dürften wie z.B. bei einem Ego-Shooter. Soll heißen, die, die es jetzt illegal runterladen, hätten es sich wohl eh niemals gekauft. Die Zielgruppe von Spore dürfte von Raubkopien nicht soviel Ahnung haben.


----------



## Killerspiel-Spieler2 (15. September 2008)

*,*

Genau genommen lässt sich JEDER Kopierschutz mit den richtigen Tools umgehen.
Es wäre mal schön zusehen, wie viele Kopien es von einem Spiel OHNE Kopierschutz gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Killerspiel-Spieler2 am 15.09.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau genommen lässt sich JEDER Kopierschutz mit den richtigen Tools umgehen.
> Es wäre mal schön zusehen, wie viele Kopien es von einem Spiel OHNE Kopierschutz gibt.




im falle von spore, vermutlich genausoviele.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Und das sind bisher nur die Downloads im Torrent-Netzwerk. Ich frage wie viele Downloads es über die Freehoster wohl geschafft haben. Die Anzahl der illegalen Downloads können wir sicherlich auf das dreifache, wenn nicht sogar 4fache erhöhen...


----------



## Feuerfalke (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Naja, nicht nur die begrenzte Anzahl der Aktivierungen. Auch dass es keine echte Demo zum Spiel gibt und die Kritiken nicht gerade rosig waren dürften hier ausschlaggebend sein. 

Wer kauft schon gerne die Katze im Sack, wenn man schon gelesen hat, dass der Inhalt nicht gerade berauschend ist....


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2008)

Gratz!


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.09.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei diese Raubkopien den Absatz von Spore wohl nicht so stark negativ beeinflussen dürften wie z.B. bei einem Ego-Shooter. Soll heißen, die, die es jetzt illegal runterladen, hätten es sich wohl eh niemals gekauft. Die Zielgruppe von Spore dürfte von Raubkopien nicht soviel Ahnung haben.



Das denke ich auch.
Sollte aber der Absatz von Spore hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben wäre das natürlich mal wieder ein Tiefschlag, für EA und vielleicht auch für den PC


----------



## satchmo (15. September 2008)

System am 15.09.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Es würde reichen, einen einfachen Kopierschutz zu verwenden. Einer, der eben dem 08/15 Nutzer die Möglichkeit nimmt eine lauffähige Kopie des in der Videothek geliehen Titels zu erstellen. Alles andere ist Geldverschwendung, unwirksam und am Ende eine riesige Gängelung der ehrlichen Käufer. 
Nein, für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen habe ich kaum noch Verständnis. Ein Publisher darf mir gerne einen Titel nennen, der *nicht* vor oder unmittelbar bis spätestens mittelbar nach Release gecrackt wurde.

Das Geld, das für die nicht notwendige Lizenz des Schutzes ausgegeben wird, könnte man wunderbar in die Qualitätssicherung stecken.


----------



## Calyptratus (15. September 2008)

Die Telekom hat auch jahrelang an ihrer Kundenunfreundlichen Strategie festgehalten und damit Konkurrenten wie zb. 1&1 die Leute scharenweise in die Arme getrieben. Wenn Konzerne zu gross werden, verkleinert sich anscheinend die Denkfähigkeit. EA ist da ein passendes Beispiel,


----------



## dreisterPsY (15. September 2008)

bei lediglich 3 installationen muss spore ja ein ziemlich mieses spiel sein!!!!

gute spiele hat man ein leben lang und gerade die klassiker wie diablo, gothic oder auch ein gta vice city (gta IV wird wohl folgen) finden immer wieder auf die festplatte.


----------



## raccoon (15. September 2008)

Bravo! Da hat sich dieser DRM Misst ja gelohnt! Schön, dass die richtige halbe Million ungetrübten Spielspaß hat. Oh, nein, wartet... ... .. .


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Langfristig gesehen, gehe ich davon aus, dass EA dem PC lebewohl sagt und sich nur noch auf Portierungen für Konsolen spezialisiert. EA ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen, welches mit Innovationen nicht viel am Hut hat. Hier geht es einzig und allein um die fette Kohle. Aber mit dem PC wird das Unternehmen nicht dick und rund. Die XBox360 oder die Wii sind zwar geknackt aber die PS3 noch immer nicht. Und der Absatz auf dem Konsolenmarkt, trotz überdimensionaler Preise für die Spiele, ist enorm. Da kann man als Producer noch Geld verdienen. Am PC hat der User einfach zuviel Freiheit und kann das Game schnell mal saugen per virtuellen Laufwerk mounten, installieren, Keygen benutzen und zocken. Wem es anschließend nicht gefällt, der löscht es halt wieder. So läuft doch der Hase. Der Kopierschutz spielt hier nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Durch die Möglichkeit überhaupt die Games im Netz zu bekommen überlegt man sich doppelt und dreifach das Geld für ein schlecht bewertetes Game auf den Tisch zu packen. Selbst in den eigenen Reihen der Producer sitzen Personen die vor dem offiziellen Releasetermin die Spiele im Netz verteilen. 

Ich stelle mal eine etwas andere These auf. Dazu muss ich allerdings die Frage stellen, warum kosten die Spiele um die 50€ somal Sie noch vor wenigen Jahren 50 DM kosteten? Mir wurde das Gehalt auch nicht verdoppelt. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wurde schön sauber umgerechnet. Und so geht es uns allen. 

Hier meine These: Humane Preise für das Produkt, erhöhen den Absatz und schränken den Raubkopiermechanismus ein. Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## sandman2003 (15. September 2008)

copyprotection FAIL


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> warum kosten die Spiele um die 50€ somal Sie noch vor wenigen Jahren 50 DM kosteten?


Stimmt nicht.


> Hier meine These: Humane Preise für das Produkt, erhöhen den Absatz und schränken den Raubkopiermechanismus ein. Denkt mal darüber nach.


Sehr fraglich. Konsolenspiele kosten bereits jetzt mehr und verkaufen sich weit besser.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. September 2008)

> Laut Mariam Sughayer, Communications Manager bei EA, installieren nur rund 25 Prozent aller Spieler ihre Titel mehr als ein Mal.


Welch Ironie, hehe. 

500k Downloads via Torrents, eh? Ist ja schon fast soviel, wie zum Beispiel eine x-beliebige Episode von Top Gear allein bei MN hat.


----------



## Dyson (15. September 2008)

hm tja wer verarscht da nun wen?

EA den Kunden, wenn sie den armen Unwissenden ein Spiel wie Spore für 50€ verkaufen.

Oder andersherum, weil es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen hat, das man mit Spore nicht mehr als 4-5 std in absoluter Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangeweile verbringt, wodurch sich die meisten das Game zur Veranschauung der EA'schen Geldmachinerie lieber brennen statt das Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen.


Schlimm genug das ich glaube das sich dieses Rotzgame trotzdem wieder halbwegs gut verkauft durch das Megamarketing was EA wieder aufgetragen hat.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> warum kosten die Spiele um die 50€ somal Sie noch vor wenigen Jahren 50 DM kosteten?



Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, woher dieses Gerücht kommt. ich hab noch nie für ein Vollpreisspiel 50 Dm (sondern mehr) bezahlt und ich zahl auch heute keinen 50€ (sondern weniger)



> Hier meine These: Humane Preise für das Produkt, erhöhen den Absatz und schränken den Raubkopiermechanismus ein. Denkt mal darüber nach.



Die These ist ja nicht neu, das problem liegt ist, du beachtest einiges nicht.
Günstigere Games wären immer noch teurer als umsonst gesaugt
Der Hersteller müsste, um Gewinn zu machen, einiges mehr an Spielen verkaufen. Ist der Markt so groß?


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2008)

LowriderRoxx am 15.09.2008 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > Laut Mariam Sughayer, Communications Manager bei EA, installieren nur rund 25 Prozent aller Spieler ihre Titel mehr als ein Mal.
> 
> 
> Welch Ironie, hehe.


Nur weil DU deine Spiele laufend installierst um sie dann wieder zu deinstallieren ist das wohl kaum die Norm.
Mein Lieblingsspiel, Max Payne 2, habe ich dreimal durchgespielt, was für mich eher außergewöhnlich ist, habe es dafür aber bloss einmal installiert gehabt....


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> warum kosten die Spiele um die 50€ *somal* Sie noch vor wenigen Jahren 50 DM kosteten?




dieses "*somal*" lese ich immer wieder mal.
was soll das bedeuten? ist das dialekt? 
meines wissen nach, existiert ein solches wort im deutschen nicht (wenn man mal vom volk der somal absieht, aber das dürfte ja wohl kaum gemeint sein) .   

crackedit: Ey, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Quote korrigiert.
_stimmt- sorry. hab den quote versaut_.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein das ich mit den 50DM etwas daneben liege aber das mit dem günstigen Preis sehe ich etwas anders als du. Wenn ein Spiel, welche mich anspricht, und im Verhältnis zur Masse weit unter dem Durchschnittspreis eines anderen Vollpreisspieles von ca. 50 € bleibt dann kaufe ich es eher, als das ich es im Netz saugen würde. Nehmen wir an der Preis liegt bei gerade mal 25€. Dann habe ich die eher mal über als 50€. Das hat sicher auch etwas mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung zu tun aber es hat auch den Effekt, dass eher mein Geldsäckel aufmache und Geld ausgebe. Hinzu kommt, was ist es einem Wert ein Spiel zu saugen, dessen gesamten Featurebereich(Online) man nicht nutzen kann oder das Game für einen angemesseneren Preis legal zu erstehen.


----------



## Dr-Colossus (15. September 2008)

Ich würde behaupten das wir diesesmal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für so vieles haben: 
- Nicht gerade ein Top Titel der gehypt wurde vom Publisher und Entwicklter
- Übertriebener Kopierschutz
--> Spieler knacken den Kopierschutz und zocken das nicht so tolle Game trotzdem.

Ganz ehrlich ? Seh ich auch ein. Ich lass mich doch net von so ner bekloppten DRM -gängel-Maßnahme aufn Arm nehmen wenn das Game dann eh net der bringer sein soll dann noch um die 50€ zahlen ? 

Wie ein Vorredner gesagt hat: ein Toptitel Spiele ich noch Jahre später und hau ihn auch nach x-Jahrne wieder drauf z.b. Diablo2, etc..
gibt viele so Beispiele.
Peilen die selber drauf an: "Ach Spore is net so gut, da reicht 3x installieren" ?
Kommt mir fast so vor.

Zu hoffen bleibt das dieses Beispiel zeigt, das trotz übermäßigem Kopierschutz die Spieler es trotzdem knacken!
Also besser nen Kundenfreundlichen Kopierschutz der auch was taugt!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. September 2008)

> Nur weil DU deine Spiele laufend installierst um sie dann wieder zu deinstallieren ist das wohl kaum die Norm.


Meine Aussage war als eine neckische Anspielung zum einen auf den geringen Wiederspielwert vieler Produkte gedacht und zum anderen auf die Vorstellung, dass man quantitativ erfassen könne, wie oft Spiele installiert werden - möglich nur bei zu aktivierenden Spielen, welche beileibe noch eine Randerscheinung im Repertoir sind. Daraus eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen, wie oft Spiele allgemein im Schnitt installiert werden ist genauso abwegig, wie die Vorstellung, nicht authorisierte Downloads zu zählen.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> dieses "*somal*" lese ich immer wieder mal.
> was soll das bedeuten? ist das dialekt?
> meines wissen nach, existiert ein solches wort im deutschen nicht (wenn man mal vom volk der somal absieht, aber das dürfte ja wohl kaum gemeint sein) .
> 
> ...



Bist du etwa durch soviele lustige Anfeindungen zu deinem Rang gekommen? 

Sachlich, korrekt und völlig überflüssig...


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meine These: Humane Preise für das Produkt, erhöhen den Absatz und schränken den Raubkopiermechanismus ein. Denkt mal darüber nach.



warum verkaufen sich -deutlich teurere- konsolentitel millionenfach? denk mal darüber nach...


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.09.2008 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die frage war vollkommen ernst gemeint und stellte mitnichten eine "anfeindung" dar (wemgegenüber denn auch?).

also noch mal: was bedeutet das wort?  :-o


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2008)

LowriderRoxx am 15.09.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> zum anderen auf die Vorstellung, dass man quantitativ erfassen können, wie oft Spiele installiert werden - möglich nur, bei zu aktivierenden Spielen, welche beileibe noch eine Randerscheinung im Repertoir sind. Daraus eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen, wie oft Spiele allgemein im Schnitt installiert werden ist genauso abwegig, wie die Vorstellung, illegale Downloads zu zählen.


Kundenbefragung? Haben vielleicht mal nett fragen lassen- durch so nervige Telefonumfragen- und dabei kam raus, dass immer wieder installieren nicht Usus ist.

Ich kenne es von mir und anderen eher so:
Man installiert das Spiel, taddelt es ordentlich, lässt es ev. auf der Platte, taddelt es vielleicht nochmal und das war es dann. Dann muss es von der Platte weichen und eher in sporadischen Fällen kommt es ein zweites mal rauf.

Einige werden es vielleicht auch dreimal spielen, einige auch noch öfter, einige deinstallieren es womöglich auch immer nachher, aber die Anzahl der Installationen sagt eben auch gar nichts über den Wiederspielwert aus. Glaub nämlich kaum das CS-Zocker eben dieses Spiel jemals von ihrer Paltte runterhauen....


----------



## FarCryFreak (15. September 2008)

Haha da folgt die Abstrafung gleich auf dem Fuß!
Und bitte solangs Reloaded gibt ist jeder Kopierschutz wirkungslos xD


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Konsolenspieler eine ganz andere Gattung von Usern sindals den uns bekannten PC-Spielern? Ich spreche da von denen die keinen PC als Zweitgerät in den eigenen vier Wände zu stehen haben oder wenn dann auch noch nie etwas von einem Modchip gehört haben, geschweige die Möglichkeiten besitzen für ihre Konsolen die Games aus dem Netz zu ziehen, da ihnen einfach das Hintergrundwissen fehlt. Sie sind demnach gezwungen die Games zu kaufen.  
Und die Konsolenpieler auf die meine Beschreibung nicht passt wissen genau wovon ich rede und haben in den meisten Fällen einen Modchip verbaut den Sie regelmäßig nutzen...  
Diese Anzahl von Nutzern ist aber in der Tat in der absoluten Unterzahl...


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Konsolenspieler eine ganz andere Gattung von Usern sind als den uns bekannten PC-Spielern?



eigentlich nicht.
ich kenne jede menge konsolenspieler und das sind meist eigentlich auch ganz normal leute.
ich selbst, der ich mich auch dazu zählen darf, bin das im übrigen auch.   




> Und die Konsolenpieler auf die meine Beschreibung nicht passt wissen genau wovon ich rede und haben in den meisten Fällen einen Modchip verbaut den Sie regelmäßig nutzen...



tja- und genau damit hebelst du dein argument mit den angeblich zu hohen preisen selber aus.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> tja- und genau damit hebelst du dein argument mit den angeblich zu hohen preisen selber aus.



Ich glaube nicht Tim  

Du bist also einer der jenigen der keinen PC als Zweitgerät in seinen eigenen vier Wänden hat und gerade über seinen Browser auf der PS3 in diesem Thread schreibt?! Aha.

Super aus dem Kontext gerissen.


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Es ist einfach so, daß die Preise von 40 bis 50€ pro Spiel erheblich dazu beitragen, daß auf dem PC raubkopiert wird. Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, daß es echt einfach ist wenn man eine gute DSL Flatrate besitzt.

Ich sage nicht das eine Preissenkung Raubkopien ausrotten würde...das wohl kaum...aber merklich senken würde man sie. Vielleicht sogar so weit das am Ende ein deutlich höherer Gewinn für die Hersteller bei rauskommen würde.

Und wenn Hersteller wie EA meinen, so einen Müll wie Spore für 50€ verkaufen zu müssen, dann sind die selber dran schuld wenn die Leute nicht bereit sind so viel zu blechen und viele sich das Spiel zum ausprobieren (und in den meisten Fällen wenn sie merken das es Scheisse ist auch durchzocken) saugen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist also einer der jenigen der keinen PC als Zweitgerät in seinen eigenen vier Wänden hat und gerade über seinen Browser auf der PS3 in diesem Thread schreibt?! Aha.



wie meinen? 



> Super aus dem Kontext gerissen.



und noch mal: hä? 


bleib bitte sachlich, auch wenn dir -was ganz offensichtlich der fall ist- die argumente ausgehen.


----------



## CreechNB (15. September 2008)

Das ist doch wie mit dem Firefox 3 24 Stunden Downloadrekord...... solche News machen Lust dabei zu sein


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

warum sich Konsolentitel besser verkaufen? weil es da viele Casual spieler gibt die sich nicht mit chippen, brennen etc befassen können, das ist bei PC Spielen einfacher, runterladen, entpacken, mounten, crack/serial ist dabei, fertig, da kommt dann kein kopierschutz der einem das installieren verweigert, der ist schon weg, einen der das zeug runterläd stört kein kopierschutz, ist genauso blödsinn wie diese antikopierwerbespots auf DVDs, die man nicht mal überspringen kann, nur ehrliche käufer sehen die und werden genervt, der der sich die DVD komplett runterläd sieht die nicht, denn die lässt man schon aus platz und nervgründen weg..

und natürlich kann man PS3 spiele kopieren, das problem ist, schonmal gesehen was BluRays kosten? Wenn man die spiele auf DVD brennt liest die die zwar, führt die aber nicht aus, und das zu umgehen ist zuviel aufwand, möglich ist es aber, ein grund warum die PS3 sich nicht durchsetzt

Das EA das nicht versteht das das am Kopierschutz liegt war klar, natürlich wissen die das, aber EA wird nicht zugeben das das ein fehler war, EA wird irgendwann auf SecuROM verzichten, heimlich still und leise, spätestens wenn AR3 auch so floppt, Spore verkauft sich zwar gut, aber weit unter EAs planung, mit AR3 wird das selbe passieren, zumal es davon scheinbar bereits ein release einer Beta gibt 

allerdings kann es auch sein das EA dann beschließt keine PC titel mehr zu entwickeln, aber naja für einen großen verlust halte ich das nicht gerade, da kam letzte zeit eh nur Hypemüll, und die entwicklung gibt es vorallem bei EA schon seit mehreren jahren

aber auch auf Konsolen fängt EA an mit dem Preis zu übertreiben 74€ soll Bad Company kosten.. sind ja nur 150 DM, so hoch war vor jahren der EVK der Microsoft Flightsimulators, und der war schon immer teurer als alles andere, PC Spiele haben damals 80-120 DM gekostet, bevor die CD-ROM kam waren die im 80 DM bereich, dann kam die CD die erstmal nicht/kaum kopierbar war, was die hersteller dazu veranlasste die preise hochzuziehen, mit der dämlichen begründung das CDs pressen ja ach so teuer wär, ne CD war im pressen damals schon günstiger als 4 disketten, selbst spiele die dann einfach nur auf CD gepresst wurden ohne verbesserungen zur Diskversion wurden dann teurer. Gab viele solche fälle, Elite 2 z.b. 700kb auf einer CD. Später als die Brenner und Rohlinge bezahlbar wurden fielen die dann wieder auf reguläre 80 DM, kein Mensch hätte um 1997-bis zur Euro einführung mehr als 90 DM für nen Spiel bezahlt, mittlerweile kommen PC Spiele in den großen ketten schon bei 55€ an.

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Da kauft keiner" wär das so hätten die die nicht im Sortiment, klar gibts die z.b. im Versandhandel billiger, nur kaufen viele leute auch nach "aussehen" und wollen spiele sofort spielen. Und das Saturn oder auch der kleine Laden um die ecke mehr geld nehmen müssen ist klar, Mitarbeiter wollen bezahlt werden, ein Ladengeschäft ist auch teurer als ne einfache Lagerhalle etc etc etc, zudem ziehen die hersteller die einkaufspreise mittlerweile massiv an das man mit dem Preisen schon hochgehen muss, EA ist auch da spitzenreiter, Spore kostet im einkauf 3€ mehr als normale titel, und da muss man nunmal den höheren preis auch an die kunden weitergeben, das dadurch auch die MwST mehr wird kommt noch dazu, und prommt hast du die 55€ für ein Produkt was man sonst für 50€ verkaufen würde.

Mittlerweile versuchen hersteller ja mit SpecialEditions käufer zu locken, die älteren werden sich vielleicht noch an Ultima erinnern (ja das mit den stoffkarten) oder früher an megafette handbücher, und storyinfos (Tie Fighter, X-Wing) besondere verpackungen (11th hour), Soundtrack CDs, Poster (beinah jedes spiel!), Zinnfiguren, Megagroße verpackungen (Der Borg Cubus von Elite Force..) die es dann zum normalpreis! ne zeitlang gab, nur heute nimmt man dafür auch gerne mal 10-20€ mehr.. wenn ich alleine in die Normalversion! von Tornado reingucken, 2 Handbücher,  Kartenmaterial, Schnelleinstieg, Tastaturschablone, beschreibung des Tornados.. die Packung ist voll, rappelvoll. Heute gäbs das als PDF auf der CD, weil sowas in die DVD Dose ja nicht reinpasst, viel spass beim 1000 seiten drucken..

PC Spiele sind also nicht nur vom Preis exorbitant gestiegen, sondern gleichzeitig wurde auch noch in der ausstattung sowas von massiv eingespart, und ja natürlich sind die in der entwicklung teurer als 1993, dafür ist der Markt MASSIV! größer geworden, die können mir nicht erzählen das die jetzt ach so wenig verdienen, illegale kopien dürften im verhältniss nicht mehr geworden sein, aber der kopierschutz war früher spannender, erinnert sich wer an die karten von Alone in the Dark 2?   Früher war ein titel ein MegaHit der 100000x verkauft wurde, heute brauchste dafür schon 2 millionen, ein Halo 3 hat sich ca. 9 millionen mal verkauft, und hat mehr eingespielt als viele kinofilme, und das nur auf einer plattform..


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Hersteller wie EA meinen, so einen Müll wie Spore für 50€ verkaufen zu müssen, dann sind die selber dran schuld wenn die Leute nicht bereit sind so viel zu blechen und viele sich das Spiel zum ausprobieren (und in den meisten Fällen wenn sie merken das es Scheisse ist auch durchzocken) saugen.



Deine Einstellung (die du ja hier zum wiederholten male kundtust) ist wirklich das allerletzte.
Wer das Spiel für Müll hält soll es sich nicht kaufen, so einfach ist das. 
Was du hier betreibst ist eine dreiste rechtfertigung für illegales Handeln.
Nur um das mal klarzustellen, Schuld am Raubkopieren ist immer derjenige, der kopiert, bestimmt nicht das Unternehmen.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> bleib bitte sachlich, auch wenn dir -was ganz offensichtlich der fall ist- die argumente ausgehen.



haha...ohne Worte


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte es mir mal lieber gesaugt.   

Der Anfang von Spore rockt noch übelst .. aber dieser RTS-Kack turnt sowas von ab, dass ich das Kotzen bekomme.

Mich wundert es nicht, wer kauft schon gerne die Katze im Sack (außer mir^^). Und bei "Innovationen" weiß man halt nicht, was man für sein Geld bekommt. Ich wette  90% der Leute, die sich das gesaugt haben, sind heilfroh darüber, kein Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben. 
Aber ich sauge natürlich nicht, weil es illegal ist und EA schadet  und bin wieder der Arsch.


----------



## sandman2003 (15. September 2008)

btw... man kann auch 360 games und ps3 games saugen.. sowie wii und psp


also... meint nicht dass der pc die einzige plattform ist auf der gesaugt wird..

alles was mit daten zu tun hat wird gesaugt...

also keine solchen argumente bitte


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> warum sich Konsolentitel besser verkaufen? (...) *das ist bei PC Spielen einfache*r, runterladen, entpacken, mounten, crack/serial ist dabei, fertig, da kommt dann kein kopierschutz der einem das installieren verweigert, der ist schon weg, einen der das zeug runterläd stört kein kopierschutz, ist genauso blödsinn wie diese




das ist der punkt.
kopieren ist auf dem pc schlicht einfacher.

konsoleros würden genauso kopieren, wenn es dort genauso einfach wäre.
hier glaubt ja wohl keiner, dass die konsolenspieler ehrlicher oder reicher wären.   

nur bedeutet das aber eben auch, dass der preis keine (oder maximal eine nachrangige) rolle dafür spielt, in welchem masse kopiert wird.
(auf dinge, wie das mehr als üppige budget- segment gerade auf pc will ich mal gar nicht eingegen).


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat dich denn gebissen?  Und wo bitte ist eine Rechtfertigung???  

Ich habe bloss gemeint das EA damit einfach unbewusst dazu beiträgt, daß ihr Spore evtl. mehr raubkopiert wird, als es bei einem vernünftigeren Preis der Fall wäre. Natürlich hat man das Spiel NICHT zu kaufen wenn es einem nicht gefällt. Ich dachte hier gehts um die Diskussion der Ursachen von Raubkopien und nicht schon wieder um dieses heilige Moralgetue


----------



## Odin333 (15. September 2008)

"Es gebe keinen Grund, nicht an SecuROM festzuhalten."
So wie ich das sehe gibt es keinen Grund an SecuRom festzuhalten.
Kostet ein Kopierschutz nicht unmengen an Geld?
Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum ein Hersteller auf einen teuren Kopierschutz setzt, wenn er damit rechnen muss, dass dieser so oder so innerhalb kürzester Zeit geknackt wird.
Die Leute die der Kopierschutz davon abhalten soll, das Spiel illegal zu Saugen, verstehen alle, wie man einen Crack einsetzt, und die die das Spiel kaufen, konnen oder wollen keinen Crack einsetzen. Also, wofür ist dieser Kopierschutz letztendlich gut?
Ich hab mir das Spiel gekauft, aber sobald ich es zum 3. Mal installieren müsste (Systemänderung steht bald ins Haus) werd ich mir definitiv einen Crack suchen, das rumgeeier mit EA kostet nur Zeit und Nerven, und das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




q.e.d.   




aber genug jetzt damit.


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nicht schon wieder um dieses heilige Moralgetue


Hey, Boesor will das mal beruflich machen, da muss er hier fleißig üben.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ]Was hat dich denn gebissen?


Du



> Und wo bitte ist eine Rechtfertigung???



Lies dir deinen Beitrag nochmal durch, vielleicht fällt es dir auf.



> Aber hier gehts um die Diskussion der Ursachen von Raubkopien und nicht schon wieder um dieses heilige Moralgetue



Mein lieber Freund, dieses Moralgetue sollte eigentlich die Norm sein, aber du entlarvst dich mit dieser Bezeichnung ja mal wieder selbst.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Tat und ich hoffe sehr, dass das persönlich einfacher geht als hier in den weiten des anonymen Internets


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

SecuROM kostet einen lizenzbetrag (in nicht bekannter höhe) und dann pro verkauftem Exemplare einen weiteren betrag im centbereich, wenn du dazu noch Havok lizenzierst wird das ne nette rechnung..

Ich warte auch immer noch auf den beweis das eine illegale kopie = 1 nicht verkauftes spiel ist, ich behaupte mal einfach das leute die sich die spiele laden das zeug eh nicht kaufen würden, selbst wenn es unkopierbar wär

und zudem Raubkopie gibts nicht..


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich behaupte mal einfach das leute die sich die spiele laden das zeug eh nicht kaufen würden, selbst wenn es unkopierbar wär



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auch immer noch auf den beweis das eine illegale kopie = 1 nicht verkauftes spiel ist, ich behaupte mal einfach das leute die sich die spiele laden das zeug eh nicht kaufen würden, selbst wenn es unkopierbar wär
> 
> und zudem Raubkopie gibts nicht..



Das sehe ich genauso..
Nicht jeder Raubkopierer ist gleich ein potentieller Käufer. Demos geben meist nicht viel her, also wird sich bequem die Vollversion inkl. Crack gesaugt. Wem es gefällt der kauft es letzten Endes doch um vielleicht einfach nur den Onlinemodus ausführen zu können. Ich würdes es zumindest so machen...


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist genauso eine nicht nachweisbare behauptung wie das eine illegale kopie ein verkauftes spiel weniger ist  

wenn die das dann überhaupt kaufen vielleicht wenns nen Budget titel ist, kenn ich nämlich von mir, es gibt viele titel die ich gerne hätte, aber das würd mir zu sehr ins geld gehen, ich esse z.b. auch so gern das ich das jeden tag mache

nur ich warte dann bis es die teile fürn 10er gibt, bzw kauf die dann bei eBay.. wobei vorallem von letzterem der hersteller auch nix hat


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> und zudem Raubkopie gibts nicht..


Nicht authorisierte oder illegal angefertige Kopie eignen sich aber weniger als Catchphrase, um Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist genauso eine nicht nachweisbare behauptung wie das eine illegale kopie ein verkauftes spiel weniger ist
> 
> wenn die das dann überhaupt kaufen vielleicht wenns nen Budget titel ist..



Ahso, naja, die Wahrheit dürfte irgendwo dazwischen liegen


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

LowriderRoxx am 15.09.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, aber das sind Bildmethoden, sowas unterstütz ich nicht..

eine Raubkopie ist technisch möglich, man geht in den saturn, schlägt alle mitarbeiter grün und blau, und zwingt diese die spiele zu kopieren und nimmt die dann mit, das wär eine raubkopie 

den raub setzt gewalt vorraus  



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vermutlich gleicht sich das sogar aus, ich kenn genug die illegale kopien benutzen und sich das spiel dann trotzdem kaufen, vorallem wenn es mal wieder keine Demo gibt..


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Ich habe mich hier noch nie entlarvt ich bin einfach der Meinung das die Firma bezüglich Kundenfreundlichkeit zu wenig tun und dadurch selber unbewusst Raubkopien fördern.

Und noch mal zum Thema Moralapostel ich weiss nicht ob wir das schon mal hatten aber es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen Ladendiebstahl und Raubkopie:

Der Ladendiebstahl verursacht dem Laden schaden weil der *Gegenstand aus dem Laden unbezahlt entwendet wurde* und der Ladenbesitzer und der Hersteller ein Produziertes und durch den Laden eingekauftes Produkt weniger haben.

Bei eine Raubkopie handelt es sich lediglich um eine *Kopie des Produktes *. Weder dem Hersteller noch einem Laden entsteht ein direkter Schaden. Der Schaden entsteht nur indirekt weil der Raubkopierer eben nicht ins Geschäft geht und es dort einkauft (ob er es überhaupt tun würde ist ne andere Sache)

Natürlich ist so eine Kopie eben auch illiegal und gehört verboten. Jedoch ist die schwere der Tat weitaus geringer. Deswegen regen mich diese Spots wegen "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" so auf und der Eindruck mag entstehen ich wäre ein "Freund" der Raubkopien. Dies ist aber ganz sicher nicht der Fall.


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Raubkopie ist technisch möglich, man geht in den saturn, schlägt alle mitarbeiter grün und blau, und zwingt diese die spiele zu kopieren und nimmt die dann mit, das wär eine raubkopie
> 
> den raub setzt gewalt vorraus


Wäre das nicht schon räuberische Erpressung und Freiheitsberaubung?!


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist so eine Kopie eben auch illiegal und gehört verboten.




isses doch, nur mit der verfolgung ist das so eine sache, die ist zurecht massiv eingeschränkt worden


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> q.e.d.



Was heißt das  

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich hier noch nie entlarvt ich bin einfach der Meinung das die Firma bezüglich Kundenfreundlichkeit zu wenig tun und dadurch selber unbewusst Raubkopien fördern.
> 
> Und noch mal zum Thema Moralapostel ich weiss nicht ob wir das schon mal hatten aber es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen Ladendiebstahl und Raubkopie:
> 
> ...



Ja, hatten wir schon


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Mathe in der Schule gehabt, oder was?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das käm als tatbestand dazu, hm was dann wohl schwerer wiegt.. wenns nach EA geht sicher die kopien


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich gleicht sich das sogar aus, ich kenn genug die illegale kopien benutzen und sich das spiel dann trotzdem kaufen, vorallem wenn es mal wieder keine Demo gibt..



Das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.
Also nicht, dass du diese leute kennst, sondern das sich das auf die allgemeine Situation übertragen lässt.


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JEIN!

EA ist Schuld, dass ich dieses Spiel nicht aus der Videothek ausleihen kann um mir ein eigenes Urteil über Spore zu bilden. Das gleiche gill für Mercenaries2. Zusammen mit dem hohen Preis (50€) für ein Gelegenheitsgame und der Tatsache, das es keine richtige Demo gibt,  zwingt EA indirekt Leute, die erstmal reinschauen wollen, zum illegalen Download.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel illegal gedownloaded, aber seit den neuen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen habe ich dafür mehr Verständnis als früher.

Spore stand ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Dann gabs dir ersten Tests und die beschissene Kopierschutz Politik. Seitdem ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Soviel Geld hab ich auch nicht um es auf gut Glück aus dem Fenster zu ballern. Saugen tu ich es aber aus Prinzip trotzdem nicht.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt, ich habe keine Ahnung von Nichts und will trotzdem überall mitreden. Um als Profilneurotiker meinen Namen in den Threads lesen zu können.   

@Bonkic: Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber das fand ich grad so witzig.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann beantwortet man eine frage mit einer Gegenfrage??

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Raubkopie ist technisch möglich, man geht in den saturn, schlägt alle mitarbeiter grün und blau, und zwingt diese die spiele zu kopieren und nimmt die dann mit, das wär eine raubkopie




ich wusste nicht, dass wir uns hier neuerdings in einem juristen-forum befinden und man immer die technisch korrekten ausdrücke verwenden muss.

ich werde dich dann ab sofort darauf hinweisen, wenn du einen begriff nicht richtig an- bzw verwendest.  




			
				German_Ripper schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic: Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber das fand ich grad so witzig.



so dünnhäutig bin ich nicht, keine angst.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

MaxPayne0021 am 15.09.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel illegal gedownloaded, ...



Na bist du denn auch ganz ehrlich?


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube was du meinst wäre Profil-Narzist aber so etwas gibt es nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Lordnikon27 (15. September 2008)

Selbst schuld.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

MaxPayne0021 am 15.09.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Spore stand ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Dann gabs dir ersten Tests und die beschissene Kopierschutz Politik. Seitdem ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Soviel Geld hab ich auch nicht um es auf gut Glück aus dem Fenster zu ballern. Saugen tu ich es aber aus Prinzip trotzdem nicht.



bei mir auch, praktischerweise verkauf ich das gerümpel, also ausgepackt, gespielt, gekotzt, das ganze retour als "defekt" an den vertrieb geschickt (den das absolut nicht interessiert, die kollegen da machen das nämlich genauso) und fertig

das spiel empfehl ich auch keinem kunden, schon aufgrund der tatsache des kopierschutzes, und der mangelnden produktqualität, gleiches gilt für Stalker CS, das ist ja jetzt noch nicht wirklich spielbar

ich muss das zeug vorher spielen damit ich weiss was ich da verkaufe, da kannste auch nicht auf eine Demo vertrauen, denn die sind meist so manipuliert das die bugfrei sind (komisch, da geht das) das beste/innovativste zeigen, und der rest ist gähnende langeweile


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von dem Sinn deiner Wortkreation wäre es auch passender.


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Es müssten bei Saturn und Media Markt echt PC´s aufgestellt werden, wo der Kunde jedes Spiel ca. ne halbe Stunde probe Spielen kann bevor er die Kaufentscheidung fällt. Das gehört auch zur allgemeinen Kundenunfreundlichkeit nicht nur der Preis.

Und was ist mit den guten alten Handbüchern, Gimmicks und schönen Pappkartons für die Spiele geworden?

Heute kriegt man nur diese billig DVD Case und ein Stück Papier mit Hinweisen innen drin und das Handbuch ist als PDF auf der DVD.

Es spielen eine Menge Sachen eine Rolle warum Raubkopiert wird. Der Preis ist nur der Anfang...


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es müssten bei Saturn und Media Markt echt PC´s aufgestellt werden, wo der Kunde jedes Spiel ca. ne halbe Stunde probe Spielen kann bevor er die Kaufentscheidung fällt.



das ist aufgrund der masse der spiele und kunden kaum mehr möglich, mir ist auch am liebsten wenn wer sofort weiss was er will, den beratungsgespräche sind verdammt anstrengend..

Handbücher, Gimmicks, etc erwähnte ich ja schon, das gibts nurnoch in 10-20€ teureren Specialeditions, da zahlste dann schonmal 80€...


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kriegt man nur diese billig DVD Case und ein Stück Papier mit Hinweisen innen drin und das Handbuch ist als PDF auf der DVD.



Du solltest mal wieder ein Spiel kaufen, beim hier angesprochenen Spore hab ich zumindest ein normales, 68 seitiges Handbuch dabei. 
Und ob eine Pappkarton um das Spiel jetzt edler ist als ein DVD Case sei mal dahingestellt.

Aber es stimmt, vielleicht sollten die Hersteller wie früher auf Tutorials verzichten und das gesparte Geld in ein Riesenhandbuch stecken. Das wäre zwar für den Käufer umständlicher, aber dafür hätte der Raubkopierer weniger in der Hand.


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer sagt denn, dass ich vorhatte auf deine Frage zu antworten. Ich wollte nur meine Verwunderung darüber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du q.e.d. offenbar noch nicht gehört hast, obwohl ich immer davon ausgegangen bin, dass das jeder Deutsche, der eine Schule besucht hat, schon einmal gehört hat.
Aber eventuell kennst du "q.e.d." auch nur unter der Bezeichnung "w.z.b.w.".


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wühlen wir doch mal im schrank (naja nur geistig, denn der steht zuhause) Tie fighter hat nen fettes Handbuch mit der vorgeschichte, nen Handbuch mit beschreibungen der schiffe, UND ein Tutorial bzw flugtraining, X-Wing hat das auch es geht auch durchaus beides

dürften gut und gerne 200 seiten sein, + tastaturbelegung


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich verweise hier mal wieder auf Earth 2160, bei dem das grundspiel bereits wie eine SE ausgestattet war, mit großem Handbuch, blinkender Schachtel, Audio CD.
Das hat die Raubkopierer scheinbar nicht gestört, kopiert wurde trotzdem ohne Ende.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab das auch erst in der Uni gehört.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, nur sind das absolute ausnahmen, früher war das normal, heute musst du im normfall zur specialedition greifen


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es stimmt, vielleicht sollten die Hersteller wie früher auf Tutorials verzichten und das gesparte Geld in ein Riesenhandbuch stecken. Das wäre zwar für den Käufer umständlicher, aber dafür hätte der Raubkopierer weniger in der Hand.


Ich glaube aber, das juckt einen Raubkopierer wenig. Dann saugt er sich das Handbuch als PDF. Ein Raubkopierer braucht ja offensichtlich kein materielles Gut in der Hand halten, um befriedigt zu sein...sonst würde er ja die Spiele gleich kaufen.
Also wäre das im Endeffekt nur für beide umständlicher ..  Käufer und Kopierer.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viele leute KÖNNEN! die spiele aus geldmangel nicht kaufen..


----------



## Nodhead (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich kenn zwei Personen, die sich das illegal gezogen haben, weil es eben nicht testbar war.

BTT: Wie ich bereits bei PCGH geschrieben hab, ist das ne Frechheit, was die EA PR Abteilung da wieder ablässt. Von wegen 1% installiert nur mehr als 3 mal, ich kenn keinen der zu den 99% gehört, selbst mein 14 jähriger Cousin gehört zu diesem einen Prozent mit seinem Harry Potter Gedöns, was regelmäßig auf den neuen Familienpc wandert...
Ich alleine hab die 3 Installationen schon am Kauftag ausgereizt mit meinen Rigs und nach einer Zeit wenn das Windoof formatiert wird prompt die 4.
Echt unfassbar, ich wollt mir eigentlich Dead Space kaufen, aber dieser nette Publisher hat sich bei mir mit seiner Kopierschutzpolitik und dieser Besserwisserei jetzt endgültig sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt.


----------



## DeVan90 (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lest ihr ernsthaft die Handbücher ? Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich jemals ein Handbuch gelesen hab   



> " Ein Schuss ins eigene Knie? "



Da könnte vielleicht was dran sein


----------



## Scifius (15. September 2008)

@Huskyboy:
Soll das eine Rechtfertigung sein? Ich kann mir aus Geldmangel auch keinen BMW kaufen und klaue trotzdem nicht einfach einen ...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. September 2008)

Mich würde mal eine Studie - Psychologie oder Soziologie - zum Zusammenhang zwischen dem nicht authorisierten Kopieren von digitalen Medien und dem allgemeinen Kopieren/Remixen interessieren.

Allgemeines Kopieren/Remixen, wenn ich es denn so nennen darf, zieht sich durchs ganze Leben. Erlernen von Sprachen oder Bewegungsabläufen, allgemeine Trends, soziales Verhalten, Formen der eigenen Meinung aus Segmenten von Meinungen anderer, Nacherzählen von Witzen/Anekdoten ... die Liste kann man weiterführen, bis der Müll im Lager Asse aufgehört hat, Strahlung abzusondern. Kopieren, Nachahmen, Remixen - alles existenzieller Teil der Kultur. 

Ob sich dadurch die Frage nach dem grundlegenden "Warum" im Bezug auf illegales Kopieren nicht ad absurdum führt?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Scifius am 15.09.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Huskyboy:
> Soll das eine Rechtfertigung sein? Ich kann mir aus Geldmangel auch keinen BMW kaufen und klaue trotzdem nicht einfach einen ...



wenn du einen BMW klaust entsteht ein bezifferbarer schaden, der wert des BMWs

wenn du ein spiel runterlädst, was du eh nicht kaufen kannst entsteht auch kein wirtschaftlicher schaden, der wär nämlich 0


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Scifius am 15.09.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Huskyboy:
> Soll das eine Rechtfertigung sein? Ich kann mir aus Geldmangel auch keinen BMW kaufen und klaue trotzdem nicht einfach einen ...



Es müsste heissen "und kopiere mir keinen Illegal". (Replicator Star Trek etc.    )

Da dies aber (noch) nicht möglich ist, ist dieser Vergleich wieder mal Äpfeln mit Birnen. 


Was entsteht ist eine "Erschleichung von Leistungen" die im Normalfall käuflich zu erwerben sind.

Aber das wäre es doch auch wenn ein Freund von mir mir sein Spiel ausleiht nachdem er es durchgezockt hat.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es stimmt, vielleicht sollten die Hersteller wie früher auf Tutorials verzichten und das gesparte Geld in ein Riesenhandbuch stecken. Das wäre zwar für den Käufer umständlicher, aber dafür hätte der Raubkopierer weniger in der Hand.



Wo spart man da bitte Geld wenn man einen Autor engagiert, der letzten Endes mit den Entwicklern zusammen ein für jeden User lesbares und verständliches Handbuch erarbeitet. Das muss dann noch in verschiedene Sprachen übersetzt und für den Druck in Auftrag geben werden. Zudem muss es mehrfach gereviewt werden. Ein Ingametutorial zu erstellen ist da im Vergleich nicht so aufwendig. Ein paar Scripte schreiben, im besten Fall einen Sprecher engagieren und in das Game einbinden.


----------



## Lordghost (15. September 2008)

System am 15.09.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch der Hersteller scheint seiner Linie treu bleiben zu wollen. Laut Mariam Sughayer, Communications Manager bei EA, installierten nur rund 25 Prozent aller Spieler ihre Titel mehr als ein Mal. Ein Prozent aller Käufer installieren die Spiele mehr als drei Mal. Es gebe keinen Grund, nicht an SecuROM festzuhalten.



auf wieviel jahre stützen die ihre behauptung? ich habe ne menge alter spiele die 10 jahre oder mehr auf den buckel haben schon mehr als 10 mal neu auf meinen rechner installiert und gespielt, da wäre eine dreimalige aktivierung nichts gewesen. in der zeit geht halt mal was kaputt, oder man kauft sich ne neue festplatte, oder überhaupt mal nen neuen PC ^^

is doch klar das sich die leute das nachdem sie das gekauft haben saugen nachdem es diese "raubkopierer haben vorteile" diskussion gibt überall ^^
und natürlich auch die die erste tests und meinungen abgewartet haben saugen sich das jetzt.

bei STALKER CS hab ich mich auch gefragt ob ich nicht ganz dicht bin xD

Blub

Edit: außerdem gibts bei EA diverse probleme mit dem downloadmanager/der installation überhaupt bei einigen die ich kenne (z.b. BF 2 mit den boosterspacks), die müssen ständig dadran rumbasteln (EA), accountseiten verändern... da WILL keiner mehr etwas damit zu tun haben nach einem mal, da will keiner mehr drauf ^^




			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Scifius am 15.09.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn spieleschmieden ein spiel machen und 0 davon verkaufen und pleite gehen, und das mit jedem spielemacher passiert, hmmm ja dann geht das der wirtschaft natürlich nix an  ROFL
edit: du weißt wie fileSHARING funtioniert? wenn nicht: www.google.de


----------



## Shallile (15. September 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopierschutz relativ wenig mit den hohen Downloadzahlen zu tun hat.

Meiner These zufolge liegt es am Spiel selbst und an den zu hohen Erwartungen, welche auch von den Entwicklern geschürt worden sind. Aus verschiedenen Testberichten hat sich mir das Bild ergeben, dass aus Spore ein laues casual Game geworden ist. Das hatte sich vor einem Jahr noch ganz anders angehört. Deshalb wird es wohl viele geben, die nicht bereit sind für Spore Geld auszugeben aber trotzdem gerne schauen möchten, wie das Spiel geworden ist.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> viele leute KÖNNEN! die spiele aus geldmangel nicht kaufen..



Viele Leute meinen auch nur, dass sie das nicht Können, weil sie das Geld lieber für andere Konsumgüter ausgeben und ein Spiel nunmal auch umsonst saugen können.
Das größte Problem in Sachen Raubkopiererei wurde nämlich bislang nicht genannt.
Es sind nicht fehlende Handbücher, fehlende Qualität usw.
Es ist das fehlende Unrechtsbewusstsein


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich denke die meisten Kopierer wissen genau, dass das Unrecht ist, was sie tun. Aber selbst das hält sie nicht davon ab. Der Möglichkeit etwas kostenlos und anonym zu bekommen kann einfach kaum ein Mensch widerstehen. 
Der Mensch ist so gestrickt. Der Mensch will horten. Ist keine Legitimation, aber eine Erklärung.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) Sei du mal 10 Jahre aus der Schule raus, in einem festen Abreitsverhältnis und dann sprechen wir nochmal darüber 

2.) Hättest du die Frage beantwortet, hättest du Dir zwei unnütze Postings sparen können  
3.) Bevor ich mich weiterhin beklugsch***ern lasse, habe ich lieber selber nachgeguckt. Dachte nur hier wird einem geholfen, wenn man mal etwas nicht weiß. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja so leute kenn ich auch "ich hab das und das und das.." und gespielt haben die davon garnichts..

wenn "Raubkopierer" aber doch soviel der industrie schaden, wie kommt es dann das sich ein Halo 3, GTA 4, Spore! millionenfach verkauft? Spore hat entwicklungs und werbekosten bereits eh schon wieder drin ohne das EA auch nur ein zusatzpack angekündigt hatte.. 

das sich schrott im normalfall nicht verkauft ist nur logisch


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Möglichkeit etwas kostenlos und anonym zu bekommen kann einfach kaum ein Mensch widerstehen.



Und das er da nicht widerstehen kann liegt denke ich eben auch am fehlenden Unrechtsbewusstsein. Wenn man hier mal im Forum aufmerksam liest bekommt man auch die ganze Palette der "Argumente serviert, warum Raubkopieren im Grunde kein problem darstellt.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was mach ich eigentlich wenn ich ein spiel spielen will das ich im laden nicht mehr bekomme?.. ob ich das dann bei ebay kauf oder runterlade dürfte dem hersteller ja wurst sein?..


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das größte Problem in Sachen Raubkopiererei wurde nämlich bislang nicht genannt.
> Es sind nicht fehlende Handbücher, fehlende Qualität usw.
> Es ist das fehlende Unrechtsbewusstsein



Das sind doch alles Spekuationen. Jeder der sich das Game saugt hat sein eigenes Motiv.
Der eine hat kein Geld. Der Andere will für ein schlecht bewertetes Game kein Geld ausgeben. Wieder ein Anderer wurde als Baby nicht gestillt und hat daher einen Splin sich generell irgendwelche Applikationen aus langer Weile aus dem Netz zu saugen. 

Auf der einen Seite ist das saugen möglich und auf der anderen Seite tun es Leute weil es möglich ist. Bei dem Thema beißt sich die Katze immer in den Schwanz.


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Sei du mal 10 Jahre aus der Schule raus, in einem festen Abreitsverhältnis und dann sprechen wir nochmal darüber


Ich bin - wie es der Zufall will -  seit 1998 aus der Schule raus.



> 2.) Hättest du die Frage beantwortet, hättest du Dir zwei unnütze Postings sparen können


Hättest du einfach mal gegoogelt, hättest du dir zwei unnütze Postings ersparen können und ich mir drei.



> 3.) Bevor ich mich weiterhin beklugsch***ern lasse, habe ich lieber selber nachgeguckt.


Und hat das weh getan?



> Dachte nur hier wird einem geholfen, wenn man mal etwas nicht weiß.


Ja, aber man muss ja nicht jeden (entschuldigung)  "Scheiß" immer gleich nachfragen.
Um das nachzugooglen braucht man 2 Sekunden, um hier ein Posting zu verfassen und auf eine Antwort zu warten braucht es wohl definitiv länger. Wenn man überhaupt eine bekommt.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Scifius am 15.09.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht um das Prinzip!! Egal ob wirtschaftlicher Schaden oder nicht. Wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, ist das keine Rechtfertigung dafür es runterzuladen/ zu stehlen!!

MfG


----------



## Nodhead (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist solange illegal bis die Rechte an der Marke aufgegeben werden.


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EIn wirtschaftlicher Schaden ist aber Grundvoraussetzung für das Wort "Diebstahl". Und der wirtschaftliche Schaden aus Raubkopien ist in seiner Größe und Bedeutung extrem überschätzt.

Raubkopien sind Diebstahltechnisch eine rechtliche Grauzone weil Private Raubkopien eben längst nicht alle Definitionsbereiche eines Diebstahls abdecken.

Leute das führt doch zu nichts. Es wird immer auf der einen Seite die Leute geben die weniger Probleme mit Raubkopien haben und auf der anderen Seite die, die auf das Unrechtsbewusstsein penibel hinweisen.

Da können wir uns noch so lange weiter streiten


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopien sind Diebstahltechnisch eine rechtliche Grauzone weil Private Raubkopien eben längst nicht alle Definitionsbereiche eines Diebstahls abdecken.



Ist es wichtig ob es jetzt eine Lizenzverletzung oder Diebstahl ist?
Fakt ist doch, es ist illegal!


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, aber juristisch eine illegalität ohne nachweissbaren schaden..

oder wer liefert mir einen beweis..


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber man muss ja nicht jeden (entschuldigung)  "Scheiß" immer gleich nachfragen.



Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit mir gemacht oder was soll das jetzt? Ich pflege sonst selber zu recherchieren aber hier hatte die Frage einfach mal in den Kontext gepasst.
K.A. was du daran nicht verstehen willst aber wenn deine Priorität es ist, lieber um den heißen Brei herum zu schreiben als eine klare Ansage zu machen, in Form von "googel doch selber" oder "hier ist die Antwort, tataa", dann versuche Dich mal im spiegel.de Forum. Dort tummeln sich solche Foristen zu Genüge.

MfG


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 15.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ja ok. Du weißt ja jetzt, was du wissen wolltest. Und warum? Weil ich dich dazu gebracht habe zu  googeln. Also hab ich dir jetzt geholfen, oder nicht?   
Lassen wir's einfach. Wenn du das nächste Mal eine Frage stellt, dann verspreche ich dir diese nach besten Wissen und Gewissen direkt zu beantworten.^^


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EIn wirtschaftlicher Schaden ist aber Grundvoraussetzung für das Wort "Diebstahl". Und der wirtschaftliche Schaden aus Raubkopien ist in seiner Größe und Bedeutung extrem überschätzt.
> 
> Raubkopien sind Diebstahltechnisch eine rechtliche Grauzone weil Private Raubkopien eben längst nicht alle Definitionsbereiche eines Diebstahls abdecken.
> 
> ...



Beispiel: Ich benutze ein Bild von einer Internetseite und füge es in meine eigene mit ein. Es entsteht kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden für den Urheber. Trotzdem habe ich laut Gesetzt Diebstahl am geistigen Eigentum vorgenommen. 

Grundsätzlich und da habe ich auch volles Verständnis für den Urheber, ist das Downloaden von Software, auch wenn man kein Kaufinteresse hegt, Diebstahl am geistigen Eigentum des Urhebers, egalb ob nun ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht oder nicht. Es steht eben niemanden zu sich ohne Absprachen, unentgeldlich an dem Besitz anderer zu bedienen, ganz einfach.

MfG


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es entsteht eine Art indirekter Schaden da man sich durch eine Raubkopie Zugang zu geistigem Eigentum verschafft hat, für das man einen Kaufpreis hätte zahlen müssen normalerweise.

Der Schaden ist allerdings weder messbar, noch erfassbar oder sonst was. Deswegen sind die Angaben der Softwareindustrie zu ihren Milliardenschäden durch Raubkopien reine sinnlose Propaganda.

Und ein "Schaden" entsteht der tollen Industrie auch wenn man sich DVD´s, Spiele, Musik von seinen Freunden/Familie ausleiht weil man hier eben auch an das geistige Eigentum kommt und es sich kopieren kann ohne dafür zu bezahlen.

Wo fängt also diese "ach so schwere Straftat" an? Die Definitions und Abgrenzungskriterien sind hier mehr fließend und nur schlecht bestimmbar.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheint aber gut zu funktionieren, viele medien (auch PCG!) springen darauf an, mal sehen wann der erste hersteller die kompletten entwicklungskosten als schaden anführt..


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Mothman am 15.09.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja ok. Du weißt ja jetzt, was du wissen wolltest. Und warum? Weil ich dich dazu gebracht habe zu  googeln. Also hab ich dir jetzt geholfen, oder nicht?


Sicherlich, ich hatte es mir nur... sagen wir mal... etwas weniger montessori-mäßig vorgestellt 


> Lassen wir's einfach. Wenn du das nächste Mal eine Frage stellt, dann verspreche ich dir diese nach besten Wissen und Gewissen direkt zu beantworten.^^



Ich nehme Dich beim Wort   

MfG


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber juristisch eine illegalität ohne nachweissbaren schaden..
> 
> oder wer liefert mir einen beweis..



Und?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beweise mir doch bitte das ein schaden entsteht, danke


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, ich meine, warum beharrst du so sehr darauf?
Ob im Einzelfall ein schaden entsteht ist sicherlich nicht zu beweisen, die Masse der Kopiererei hingegen wird Schaden verursachen.
ich frage mich nur, warum dir das so wichtig ist? Illegal bleibt es doch trotzdem.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil mir dieses geheule aus der wirtschaft nach dem motto "wegen raubkopien verlieren wir (x betrag an geld)" seit bestimmt 20 jahren sowas von auf den geist geht, die haben bisher nicht einen beweis geliefert dafür das ein schaden entsteht

und das spiele/CDs/filme floppen ist völlig normal, schon seit immer, und in einem großteil der fälle ist das auch noch auf die produktqualität zurück zu führen, oder das produkte komplett an den userwünschen vorbei erstellt wurden (NOLF *hust*)


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> weil mir dieses geheule aus der wirtschaft nach dem motto "wegen raubkopien verlieren wir (x betrag an geld)" seit bestimmt 20 jahren sowas von auf den geist geht, die haben bisher nicht einen beweis geliefert dafür das ein schaden entsteht



Das hatten wir doch schon. Es ist weder davon auszugehen, dass man den Schaden 1:1 umrechnen kann, noch das man von überhaupt keinem Schaden ausgehen kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein spiel wo produktqualität, marketing, ausstattung stimmt, kann quasi garnicht floppen, es liegt also eben DOCH auch an den Herstellern ob ein produkt floppt oder nicht, aber wenn es das tut wird die schuld wieder auf "raubkopierer" geschoben..

ein Stalker CS muss eigentlich ein vollflop werden, damit der hersteller mal die quittung für die veröffentlichung von Betas bekommt..


----------



## melcu (15. September 2008)

Jetzt eine blöde Vermutung:
Mal im Ernst, wenn ein Spiel - welches von einem namhaften Magazinen (Namen möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen) - zunächst bis in den siebten Spiele Himmel gehypt wird und anschließend semiqualifizierte Wertungen mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründungen erhält, ist es kein Wunder, dass selbst sonst ehrliche Käufer sich eine "Vorabversion" zum antesten "holen", bevor sie sich ein Spiel kaufen. Viele Redakteure wissen nicht, welche Macht sie haben und nutzen sie deshalb falsch.

Dieser Fingerzeig ist ernstgemeint. Viele lassen sich von Artikeln und Bewertungen beeinflussen... denn wer will schon 50,-€ für Datenmüll ausgeben!?

Außerdem möchte ich betonen, dass ich auf gar keinen Fall hinter Softwarepiraterie stehe - denn als Spieleentwickler bin ich selbst davon betroffen. Jedoch verstehe ich in solch einem, wie oben genannten Fall, dass Käufer, wie oben genannt, zu solch extremen Mitteln im Vorfeld greifen.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwie erkenne ich keinen roten faden bei dir.
Natürlich sind die Hersteller auch Schuld daran, wenn ein Produkt floppt, wer behauptet denn das gegenteil?


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau aus diesem Grund ist es völlig überzogen, Private Raubkopiererei dermaßen hart zu bestrafen. Eben weil man es nicht direkt als Diebstahl bezeichnen kann. 
Zum Glück gab es in der letzten Zeit bezüglich des bastardischen Abmahnwahns dieser ver****** Abzockeanwälte ein paar vernünftige neue Urteile und Regelungen.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

melcu am 15.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt eine blöde Vermutung:
> Mal im Ernst, wenn ein Spiel - welches von einem namhaften Magazinen (Namen möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen) - zunächst bis in den siebten Spiele Himmel gehypt wird und anschließend semiqualifizierte Wertungen mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründungen erhält, ist es kein Wunder, dass selbst sonst ehrliche Käufer sich eine "Vorabversion" zum antesten "holen", bevor sie sich ein Spiel kaufen. Viele Redakteure wissen nicht, welche Macht sie haben und nutzen sie deshalb falsch.
> 
> Dieser Fingerzeig ist ernstgemeint. Viele lassen sich von Artikeln und Bewertungen beeinflussen... denn wer will schon 50,-€ für Datenmüll ausgeben!?
> ...



spielst du zufällig auf Crysis an? was völlig überbewertet wurde, von Gamestar, PCG und auch PCA?..

achja Abmahnanwälte, die sind der absolute bodensatz, die sind auch bei ihren kollegen unbeliebt..


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau aus diesem Grund ist es völlig überzogen, Private Raubkopiererei dermaßen hart zu bestrafen.



was wäre denn für dich annehmbar als strafe, sofern man bei einem zivilverfahren überhaupt davon reden kann


----------



## melcu (15. September 2008)

Unter anderem. Meine Aussage ist eigentlich generell zu sehen. Viele Games, so auch Werke von Molyneux, sind im Vorfeld oft überbewertet.
Sowas hat dann unter anderem den Effekt, dass sonst potenzielle Käufer nach einem zerreißenden Test abgeschreckt werden. Außerdem bewerten viele Redakteure weder neutral noch objektiv.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an, bei einem der nicht ein originalspiel besitzt und geld hat bei dem kann man die strafe schon höher ansetzen

bei einem der hunderte originale hat, und ein paar kopien braucht man meiner ansicht nach garkeine bestrafung..

das muss man halt der situation des einzelnen anpassen, macht Dänemark z.b. bei verstößen im straßenverkehr, biste michael schumacher zahlste da auch schonmal 10000 für 5km/h zu schnell


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fände es sinnig, Private Kopien (auch mit Umgehung eines Kopierschutzes) sowie den reinen Download (z.B. über One Klick Hoster) ungestraft zu belassen. Hier hat eine Strafandrohung keinen Sinn es ist normal das man sich im Freundes/Bekannteskreis mit originalen Filmen und Spielen austauscht und diese untereinander Kopiert. Und ein Download über Server Hoster wie R*pidsh*are etc) ist eh nicht nachweisbar.
In so einem Falle wäre weniger bekanntlich mehr (und intelligenter auch).

Wer allerdings Software/Filme über Tauschbörsen verteilt sollte meiner Meinung nach bei der Ersttat 50€ als Verwarngeld hinlangen ohne weitere Folgen. Es ist nun mal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und keine Straftat. Und dann immer weitere und höhere Bußgelder bei Wiederholungstätern und sogar in extremfällen Eintragungen ins Strafregister. (Aber keine Gefängnißstrafen das ist und bleibt völlig überzogen).

Gewerbliche Raubkopiereri sollte meiner Meinung nach weiterhin so verfolgt werden wie bisher hier habe auch ich keinen Mitleid mit den Tätern.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja ob ich jetzt den anderen nen link zu nem one click hoster schicke oder das ganze per emule läuft macht meiner meinung nach jetzt auch nicht so den großen unterschied, ob nun die belastung bei einem server liegt oder bei vielen kleinen


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

> naja ob ich jetzt den anderen nen link zu nem one click hoster schicke oder das ganze per emule läuft macht meiner meinung nach jetzt auch nicht so den großen unterschied, ob nun die belastung bei einem server liegt oder bei vielen kleinen



Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist aber das ich bei einem Download von einem One Klick Hoster nichts von meiner Platte aus an andere Verteile so wie das bei den Tauschbörsen ja der Fall ist. Insofern ist es im Endeffekt sehr sicher für mich und ich release nichts an andere und machen mich damit nicht strafbar.


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2008)

melcu am 15.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein Spiel zunächst bis in den siebten Spiele Himmel gehypt wird


Skepsis konnte jeder mit ein bißchen Anstrengung bei Spore-previews durchaus raushören....



> anschließend semiqualifizierte Wertungen mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründungen erhält


hä?
Ein Spiel wie Spore das dem Hardcoregamer nunmal zu seicht sein dürfte und dem Casualgamer gerade recht kommt, kann man nicht richtig bewerten. Die Begründungen sind bei allen z.T. arg verschieden, weil es eben ein Spiel ist das polarisiert, im Großen und Ganzen sind sich aber alle so ziemlich einig: Es war deutlich mehr drin, es fehlt Spieltiefe und das muss trotzdem nicht jeden stören.
kA wo da ein Bedarf entsteht sich selber eine Meinung anhand einer Kopie bilden zu müssen.



> Außerdem möchte ich betonen, dass ich auf gar keinen Fall hinter Softwarepiraterie stehe - denn als Spieleentwickler bin ich selbst davon betroffen. Jedoch verstehe ich in solch einem, wie oben genannten Fall, dass Käufer, wie oben genannt, zu solch extremen Mitteln im Vorfeld greifen.


Keine Achtung vor dem eigenen Berufsstand. Das ist bitter.....

Jeder der des Lesens und VERSTEHENS mächtig ist, kann sich anhand von Previews und Reviews eine Meinung bilden.

Raubkopien schaden nicht? Und wenn nur 1% aller Downloader das Spiel nicht kauft, weil Downloads möglich sind, so ist das schon genug. Downloads sind imho nicht Hauptursache für das Schattendasein des PCs, aber bei einer Platform die sowieso Nachteile in wichtigen Punkten gegenüber den Konsolen aufweist ist das genau das Schäuflein das zu viel ist und die Entwickler ziemlich geschlossen ihre Aufmerksamkeit anderen, sichereren Einnahmequellen zuwenden lässt.
(Valve mag als so ziemlich letzter PC-Freund noch zufrieden sein, aber wie lange das so sein wird, steht in den Sternen.)


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ein spiel wo produktqualität, marketing, ausstattung stimmt, kann quasi garnicht floppen, es liegt also eben DOCH auch an den Herstellern ob ein produkt floppt oder nicht, aber ...



Das ist Quatsch mit Soße  

Leider, kenne ich selber Leute die ganz offen sagen und zwar Wort wörtlich:"So lange ich etwas kostenlos bekomme, werde ich dafür kein Geld ausgeben"

Angenommen jeder zehnte der sich Software runterlädt hätte sich diese normaler Weise original gekauft, so gehen EA Einnahmen in Höhe von ca. *2.500.00 €* verloren. 

Somit kann ich auch, für mein Teil, auch jede Bemühung von Herstellern, immer bessere Kopierschutzmechanismen zu entwickeln, nachvollziehen. 

MfG


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern ist es im Endeffekt sehr sicher für mich und ich release nichts an andere und machen mich damit nicht strafbar.



Strafbar machst du dich in Deutschland aber schon durch den Download, auch wenn das in der regel nur theoretisch ist


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau aus diesem Grund ist es völlig überzogen, Private Raubkopiererei dermaßen hart zu bestrafen. Eben weil man es nicht direkt als Diebstahl bezeichnen kann.
> Zum Glück gab es in der letzten Zeit bezüglich des bastardischen Abmahnwahns dieser ver****** Abzockeanwälte ein paar vernünftige neue Urteile und Regelungen.


Was hast du denn für ein Rechtsverständniß??!
Geistiges Eigentum eines Urhebers, unerlaubt runterzuladen, ist Diebstahl und das bestreiten auch die von die angesprochenen Regelungen und Urteile nicht!
Dort geht es nur um den wirtschaftlichen Schaden der dabei entsteht. 
Das die Tat an sich Diebstahl ist, steht dabei außer Frage.

MfG


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Es ist doch eher so das jede Kohle und jeder Aufwand der in Weiterentwicklungen von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen geht Quatsch mit Soße   ist.

Es ist genauso wie mit den DVD Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Slysoft kriegt sie mit A*yDVD sowieso geknackt egal wie "toll" sie sind und wie sehr sie die DVD "zerschrabbeln"

Wie schon jemand im Vorfeld gesagt hat, sinnig wäre es alles bei einem normaler 08/15 Kopierschutz zu belassen der für Anfänger das Spiel nicht Direktkopierbar macht (z.b aus der Videothek oder vom Freund)

Alles darüber hinaus im Humbug hoch 10 da man den Kampf mit den Release Groups eh nicht gewinnen wird.


----------



## N-o-x (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist aber das ich bei einem Download von einem One Klick Hoster nichts von meiner Platte aus an andere Verteile so wie das bei den Tauschbörsen ja der Fall ist. *Insofern ist es im Endeffekt sehr sicher für mich und ich release nichts an andere und machen mich damit nicht strafbar.*


Seit einer der letzten Änderungen des Urheberrechtsgesetzes (ich glaub die zum 1. Januar 2008 war es) wird auch der Download unter Strafe gestellt.


----------



## melcu (15. September 2008)

crackajack am 15.09.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> melcu am 15.09.2008 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du verstehst mich falsch. Downloads waren, sind und bleiben für unsere Branche sch**ß*. Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage die fehlende Neutralität von Berichten und Artikeln über manch Spiele unterstreichen. Spore ist auf gar keinen Fall ein Spiel für Hardcoregamer, Casual schon eher. Und die angeblich "fehlende" Tiefe wird falsch interpretiert. Wright gibt dem Spieler einen Baukasten mit welchem er sein eigenes Spiel macht. Was soll daran bitteschön falsch sein? Die fehlende Tiefe kommt nur zustande, wenn es dem Spieler an Fantasie fehlt. Gerade Spore ist eine neue Art von Spiel, quasi Spiel 2.0 = "Mach Dein eigenes Spiel!"


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist verletzungs des urheberrechtes, Diebstahl ist mit dem stehlen einer sache verbunden, sprich etwas greifbares


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

N-o-x am 15.09.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theoretisch ist es auch verboten ich weiss. Es ist aber so gut wie nicht nachweisbar wenn es sich um einen reinen Download von einem Server ohne die Einbindung einer Tauschbörse handelt.


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein Rechtsverständnis welches sich an der Realität des Lebens orientiert, und nicht an den Aussagen irgendwelcher Plattenfirmen und deren hörigen Moralaposteln. Ich will für beide Seiten das beste rausholen...eine Einigung....einen Fortschritt. Und nicht auf festgefahrenen Urteilen und Gesetzen bestehen die völlig veraltet, nicht durchsetzbar und völlig überzogen und aufgeblasen sind.

Ich würde mir auch wünschen das sich alle ausschließlich Originale kaufen könnten/wollten. Denn dann würde der Hersteller für jedes gespielte und benutzte Produkt auch sein verdientes Geld sehen. Aber dies ist unter den im Moment herrschenden Umständen nun mal nicht möglich, also denke ich weiter und realistischer und verharre nicht sowie einige andere hier auf Standpunkten wie Raubkopie = Diebstahl etc.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Ich habe ein Rechtsverständnis welches sich an der Realität des Lebens orientiert, und nicht an den Aussagen irgendwelcher Plattenfirmen und deren hörigen Moralaposteln. Ich will für beide Seiten das beste rausholen...eine Einigung....einen Fortschritt. Und nicht auf festgefahrenen Urteilen und Gesetzen bestehen die völlig veraltet, nicht durchsetzbar und völlig überzogen und aufgeblasen sind.
> 
> Ich würde mir auch wünschen das sich alle ausschließlich Originale kaufen könnten/wollten. Denn dann würde der Hersteller für jedes gespielte und benutzte Produkt auch sein verdientes Geld sehen. Aber dies ist unter den im Moment herrschenden Umständen nun mal nicht möglich, also denke ich weiter und realistischer und verharre nicht sowie einige andere hier auf Standpunkten wie Raubkopie = Diebstahl etc.



Du wirst sicher verstehen, dass es (vermutlich nicht nur mir) immer schwerer fällt zu glauben, du würdest Raubkopien nicht rechtfertigen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. September 2008)

Ich suhle mich gerade in Schadenfreude. Sehr geil.    
Ein toller Kopierschutz der die normalen Käufer f*ckt, aber nicht einmal etwas gegen die Klientel bringt, die auch Spiele für 10 Euro nicht kaufen würde. Klasse. 

Fassen wir also zusammen: Pech für den Entwickler, Pech für den Publisher, Pech für den Kunden, Pech für den potentiellen Kunden (weil wegen Aktivierung keine Leihversion), Glück für den Kopierer. Irgendwie sollten Kopierschutzsysteme doch einen anderen Effekt bewirken, oder?   

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2008)

melcu am 15.09.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage die fehlende Neutralität von Berichten und Artikeln über manch Spiele unterstreichen.


Neutralität?!?! oO
Previews sind nunmal überwiegend pos. gehalten, weil man
a) es sich nicht mit dem Publisher verscherzen will (es besteht die Möglichekit Werbung nicht zu bekommen, Vorschauen oder Exklusivberichte nicht zu bekommen)
b) eine alpha oder beta nicht über alle Masse zusammenstauchen will (das wäre unfair gegenüber dem sicher noch unfertigen Spiel)

Ein Test wird i.d.R. Negatives deutlich griffiger rüberbringen.

Das ist halt so. Bei gametrailer.com - Bonus Round - Gaming Journalism angucken.
Wer beim Gucken "OMG" denkt, hat es nicht verstanden.....

Erst Tests sind eben kritischer, weil ein Release nunmal Feuer frei Zeichen gibt, aber jeder Tester kann nur das beurteilen das ihm auffällt und das er in dem zur Verfügung stehenden Platz (und Zeit) abhandeln kann. Manch Testers Meinung trifft halt die eigene nie, manche sind einem immer zu euphorisch, andere zu pingelig bei manchen Sachen. Da muss man selber diffenrenzieren lernen.
Objektiv und neutral kannst du bei sowas subjektivem wie Spielen vergessen. Ein Spiel enthält Musik, optische Eindrücke, erzählt mitunter eine (gute) Geschichte- und das interaktiv.
Es ist ähnlich als würde man sagen das Bild von Picasso verdient 93%, das Buch von Hornby 84% und das Stück von Händl 91%. Ein Spiel enthält von allem mehr oder weniger viel, es mischt noch mehr Kunstrichtungen wie Film. Da Objektitivtät zu erwarten ist komisch und unrealistisch. Eine gute Beschreibung und eine ungefähre Empfehlung, das ist alles ws man bekommen wird.


> Und die angeblich "fehlende" Tiefe wird falsch interpretiert. Wright gibt dem Spieler einen Baukasten mit welchem er sein eigenes Spiel macht. Was soll daran bitteschön falsch sein? Die fehlende Tiefe kommt nur zustande, wenn es dem Spieler an Fantasie fehlt. Gerade Spore ist eine neue Art von Spiel, quasi Spiel 2.0 = "Mach Dein eigenes Spiel!"


Na also, hast also doch die Texte verstanden. Man kann sagen es fehlt was oder man sagt man muss es eben selber füllen. Je nach Spielertyp kann man mitunter mit einem der beiden nichts anfangen.
Wenn die Kopierer auch noch die Berichte verfolgen würden, dann gäbe es ja keinen Grund mehr sich eine Extendet Demo zu holen......


----------



## shimmyrot (15. September 2008)

melcu am 15.09.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die angeblich "fehlende" Tiefe wird falsch interpretiert. Wright gibt dem Spieler einen Baukasten mit welchem er sein eigenes Spiel macht. Was soll daran bitteschön falsch sein? Die fehlende Tiefe kommt nur zustande, wenn es dem Spieler an Fantasie fehlt. Gerade Spore ist eine neue Art von Spiel, quasi Spiel 2.0 = "Mach Dein eigenes Spiel!"


Nur wird in vielen Tests ja bemängelt das der Baukasten zu klein ist, um bei deinem Vergleich zu bleiben. Wenn hinter manchen Dingen einfach kein Tiefgang steckt und ich viele Möglichkeiten einfach gar nicht habe, nützt es mir nichts, fantasievoll zu sein.

In Siedler3 hab ich mir auch mit gaaanz viel Fantasie berittene Soldaten herbeigewünscht .... aufgetaucht sind sie trotzdem nicht


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

> Du wirst sicher verstehen, dass es (vermutlich nicht nur mir) immer schwerer fällt zu glauben, du würdest Raubkopien nicht rechtfertigen



Dann würde ich gerne mal genauer wissen wie du eigentlich zu Raubkopien stehst?

Du hälst die unmenschlichen Summen der Abzockanwälte für richtig?

Du stempelst alle deine Freunde/Bekannten als Diebe ab, wenn sie Raubkopien verwenden und besitzen?

Du hast noch nie auch nur eine MP3 Datei illegal auf dem PC gehabt und hast alles zu 1000% original gekauft?



Ich rechtfertige Raubkopien wirklich nicht ich bin nur ein Feind von diesem moralisch-heiligem Schwarz/Weiss denken.

Es gibt noch ne Menge zu tun für die Hersteller damit endlich ein vernünftiger Dialog zwischen der Industrie und den Raubkopieren anfangen kann.


----------



## DJDice1983 (15. September 2008)

Die News ist mal Geil: 

Zitat Hr. Sughayer:


> Es gebe keinen Grund, nicht an SecuROM festzuhalten



Gibt es doch!

Grund 1:



> Mehr als 500.000 illegale Downloads von Spore



Grund 2:



> Während sich die negativen Kritiken der ehrlichen Käufer am Vorgehen EAs mehren, [...]



PS: Was für ein Idiot, der Hr. Sughayer!


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 15.09.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anstatt nur auf einen, dem eigentlichen Thema, nichtigen Punkt einzugehen, solltest du mal auf die relevanten Punkte eingehen. Darum nochmal:


			
				dastash schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen jeder zehnte der sich die Software runterlädt hätte sich diese normaler Weise original gekauft, so gehen EA Einnahmen in Höhe von ca. 2.500.000 € verloren.



Du findest das, resumierend, also ok, wenn dem Entwickler/ Publisher geistiges Eigentum, durch illegales Kopieren/Runterladen, in dem genannten Wert gestohlen wird??

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

shimmyrot am 15.09.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> melcu am 15.09.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der größte knackpunkt ist, das das kreaturen design keine! auswirkung auf as spätere spiel hat, das Kreaturen bauen ist spass, aber das kann Spore Labor auch und das kostet nurn 10er und hat kein Securom


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rechtfertige Raubkopien wirklich nicht ich bin nur ein Feind von diesem moralisch-heiligem Schwarz/Weiss denken.



Was hat das mit Schubladendenken zu tun? Illegales Beschaffen, von geistigen Eigentum dritter, ist wie hier "kritisch" bermerkt wurde, Urheberrechtsverletzung. Und das ist illegal und damit auch strafbar. Wie soll man diese TATSACHE denn bitte deineer Meinung nach differenziert betrachten?

MfG


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich gerne mal genauer wissen wie du eigentlich zu Raubkopien stehst?



Ich glaube, das wolltest du in einem ähnlichen thread schonmal von mir wissen



> Du hälst die unmenschlichen Summen der Abzockanwälte für richtig?



Da kenne ich leider keine unmenschlichen Summen, aber das was Topware seinerzeit bei Earth 2160 gemacht hat fand ich z.B. richtig und keinesfalls unmenschlich teuer.



> Du stempelst alle deine Freunde/Bekannten als Diebe ab, wenn sie Raubkopien verwenden und besitzen?



Neee, aber ich sage ganz klar, was ich davon halte, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich nicht wüsste wer meiner Bekannten und Freunde in den letzten Jahren was geladen hat.
Vielleicht halten die das auch vor mir geheim.



> Du hast noch nie auch nur eine MP3 Datei illegal auf dem PC gehabt und hast alles zu 1000% original gekauft?



ich hab mal ein Album von Brett Anderson geladen, weil ich ein Lied davon dringend brauchte und amazon Verspätung hatte. Ähnliches mit ein paar anderen Liedern, die ich aber immer auch anderweitig legal besaß. 
An Spiele könnte ich mich jetzt nicht entsinnen, solange du Ausleihe vom Freund (ohne Kopie) nicht als unethisch empfindest bin ich da soweit ich weiß sauber.

Ich hab aber mal bei Ebay (unwissentlich) ne Raubkopie erstanden, das habe ich aber auch erst bemerkt als ich einen Brief der Kripo bekam, das Beweisstück doch bitte zurückzugeben.


Edith: Um das klarzustellen, ich verdamme bestimmt keine Kinder, die in der Richtung noch kein Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickelt haben und ihr handeln nicht überblicken können, aber ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man wissen, dass Raubkopien falsch sind.


----------



## MoeD (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 15.09.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich ne Konsole kauft, ist man nen Zocker. Das heisst, man ist schon im vorneherein bereit mehr Geld für sein Hobby auszugeben. Ich beispielsweise würde mir nie für 300-500 EUR oder was weiß ich ne Konsole kaufen, nur um dann darauf spielen zu können. 
Mit nem PC kann ich noch andere Sachen machen außer zu spielen, aber ich kann ebend auch spielen und deswegen bin ich z.B., wie viele andere PC-User auch, ein Gelegenheitsspieler, der sich nicht ständig für 50 EUR die neusten Spiele kauft, aber vielleicht schon mal eins mehr kaufen würde, wenn die Preise dementsprechend wären.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

auch bei konsolenspielern mehrt sich der unmut über die (vorallem von EA betriebene) preispolitik..

74€ für nen spiel (in normal edition!) ist kaum vertretbar

übrigens, sind damals als CD-Rom spiele aufkamen, die erstmal nicht kopierbar waren die preise um bis zu 25 DM gestiegen.. von wegen keine raubkopien = günstigere spiele

hersteller würden das ausnutzen und die preise erhöhen


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 15.09.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist habe auch ich hier nie bestritten. Das Problem ist einfach das dieses Rechts und Unrechtsbewusstsein eben bei geistigem Eigentum bei vielen Leute nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie bei materiellem Eigentum. Dies hat eben auch sehr viele und vor allem differenzierte Gründe. Es liegt an der Einfachheit von Internetdownloads, an der Tatsache das geistiges Eigentum eben nicht "anfassbar" ist, an den hohen Preisen der Software, an der schlechten Qualität/Spieldauer, an der wachsenden Anzahl von "armen" Menschen und Geringverdiener etc. ppp.

Diese Argumente sind keine Rechtfertigungen für Raubkopien, denn diese waren, sind und bleiben illegal. Allerdings bieten diese Diskussionspunkte Anhaltspunkte für Verbesserungen und ein gegenseitiges Entgegenkommen welchen evtl. in der nahen oder fernen Zukunft für eine bedeutende Eindämmung der Raubkopien sorgen könnte.


----------



## Stefan1981 (15. September 2008)

Schon wieder diese Diskussion.
Ihr bekommt den Hals nicht voll wie?

Egal wer hier geschrieben hat, Illegalen Download hat schon jeder von euch durchgeführt, egal ob Wissentlich oder nicht, denn "nicht Wissentlich" wird vor Gericht oder in einem Verfahren nicht berücksichtigt.

Lasst die Diskussion sein, Illegal ist Illegal, fertig.

Just my 2 Cent
und
eMefGe


----------



## Burtchen (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> auch bei konsolenspielern mehrt sich der unmut über die (vorallem von EA betriebene) preispolitik..
> 
> 74€ für nen spiel (in normal edition!) ist kaum vertretbar
> 
> ...


Ich habe das anders in Erinnerung, die ersten "nicht kopierbaren" Spiele Anno 1602 und Commandos haben genausoviel gekostet wie Starcraft etc. . Werd' mal im Archiv schauen, ob ich was anderes in den damaligen Software-Anzeigen finden kann...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (15. September 2008)

Ich kann die Leute voll und ganz verstehen, die keinen Bock haben für ne Möchtegern-Demo Geld zu zahlen, keine ordentliche Demo zu bekommen und dann trotz eher verhaltener Tests die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, weshalb sie sich dann eben die "extended Demo" holen um zu entscheiden, ob sie das Spiel kaufen. Leider dürften diese Leute bei den 500.000 eher in der Unterzahl sein...


----------



## Spassbremse (15. September 2008)

Wurde die Frage nach "q.e.d" schon beantwortet?

Wenn nein, "q.e.d." steht für "_quod erat demonstrandum._", zu deutsch; "_Was zu beweisen war."_

 

@topic: "Raub"kopierer sind böse Leute und stehen ungefähr auf einer Stufe mit [beliebiges mißliebiges Subjekt einfügen].


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Burtchen am 15.09.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anno 1602 war zumindestens am tag des verkaufsstarts gecrackt, bei Commandos weiss ich das ehrlich gesagt garnicht weil mich das spiel nicht interessiert hat, das weiss ich auch nurnoch weil Anno1602 bei mir den start verweigert hat von der originalCD.. und naja was anderes blieb einem da nicht über nachdem es vom support hieß "pech gehabt"..

ich meinte aber den 1993er "wir veröffentlichen das spiel auf CD" schutz, den die waren bis ca. 1996/97 nicht ohne weiteres kopierbar denn CD-Rs waren mit 30 DM etwas unbezahlbar, von den 5000 DM für nen brenner ganz abgesehen, aus der zeit stammt da diese "CD-Rip" mode, wo einfach videos etc weggelassen wurde und nur das spiel überblieb, und da wurden spiele defintiv teurer, ich hab die quittungen noch..

der EVK von 7th Guest lag übrigens bei 200DM!!  

lustigerweise läuft NFS Pro Street bei mir mit Crack besser als ohne *hust*


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Spassbremse am 15.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde die Frage nach "q.e.d" schon beantwortet?
> 
> Wenn nein, "q.e.d." steht für "_quod erat demonstrandum._", zu deutsch; "_Was zu beweisen war."_



Ich habe mir die Information mittlerweile von Wiki geholt aber dennoch: Vielen Dank! 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Lordnikon27 am 15.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ..weshalb sie sich dann eben die "extended Demo" holen um zu entscheiden, ob sie das Spiel kaufen.



1.) Ist es tzd illegal
2.) Glaube ich kaum das sich die Leute anschliessend noch das Spiel kaufen werden.

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

DaStash am 15.09.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 15.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja wenn das spiel scheisse ist sicherlich nicht, das ist ja der sinn dabei zu erkennen ob es ist ist oder nicht.. 

und ja ich hab das auch schon gemacht, besonders bei spielen die interessant aussahen aber es keine demo gab, zumal eine demo auch nicht mehr wirklich aussagekräftig war..

in 50% der fälle hab ich das spiel dann fullprice gekauft, in 10% der fälle als Budget, und den rest schlicht garnicht weil er mist war


----------



## Burtchen (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 15.09.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wie ich das damals der Spielepresse entnahm, hat Sunflowers doch den fehlerhaften Chargen der überlangen Rohlinge (falls du das meinst) sogar mit Goodie eine neue Version zurückgeschickt?



> ich meinte aber den 1993er "wir veröffentlichen das spiel auf CD" schutz, den die waren bis ca. 1996/97 nicht ohne weiteres kopierbar denn CD-Rs waren mit 30 DM etwas unbezahlbar, von den 5000 DM für nen brenner ganz abgesehen, aus der zeit stammt da diese "CD-Rip" mode, wo einfach videos etc weggelassen wurde und nur das spiel überblieb, und da wurden spiele defintiv teurer, ich hab die quittungen noch.


Ach diese Zeit. Ja, Anno 1602 / Commandos waren die ersten CD-ROM-Spiele mit "Kopierschutz" (Überlänge), deswegen hatte ich an die gedacht...

Edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## smooth666 (15. September 2008)

Tja da hat sich EA keinen Gefallen getan . Aber man sollte sich echt mal den Film No Copy anschauen, einfach mal googlen is sehr interessant und geht nur 10 minuten. Was aber das Problem ist an der ganzen Sache : So lange wie es den Faktor Mensch bei einer Produktion von Medien gibt wird es auch ne Kopie vor Verkaufsstart geben ganz einfach. Was ich damit sagen will ? Das Problem werden die niemmals in Griff bekommen da es immer wieder Leute gibt die im Presswerk arbeiten und ne Kopie rausschmuggeln oder auch Leute die im Kino abfilmen .Man kann sich sehr gut im internet über das Thema informieren was ich vor ner Zeit mal getan habe weil mich die Infrastruktur mal interessiert hatte und ich muss sagen die Jungs sind gut organisiert .Allerdings würde Ich jedem davon abraten sich was runterzuladen weil ihr euch damit ins eigene Bein schneidet . Oder wollt ihr bald die besten Spiele nur noch auf Konsolen sehen und aufm PC nur noch Online Spiele ? Ich will sowas nicht ! Deswegen sage ich : Nur Original ist legal !!!


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Burtchen am 15.09.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja hat sunflowers, aber erst nach tagen und wochen der probleme, ich hatte das spiel aber am erstverkaufstag gekauft, mir blieb nichts anderes über als einen crack zu benutzen um ein gekauftes spiel zu spielen.., die ausgetauschte version lief dann ja auch, da waren aber gut einige wochen um, das war wieder so ein "ach brauchen wir nicht testen" kopierschutz

als der kopierschutz dann mode wurde gabs aber schon die 700er CDs, und danach die 800er.. 

1993 war die CD ja selbst der kopierschutz, zwar gabs in einer der PCG aus dem jahr zwar nen leserbrief wo einer über OS/2 und TSR packer und onthefly entpacken laberte aber das hab ich dem nicht abgekauft..   dazu waren die 486er/66mhz garnicht in der lage, ich glaub rebell assault meinte der sogar..

btw ist mir eigentlich egal auf welcher plattform ein spiel kommt, hauptsache es ist gut..


----------



## muhaha01 (15. September 2008)

das mit den "demo`s" der heutigen zeit ist aber auch so ne sache. Früher gab es teils wochen vor Verkaufsstart eine kostenlose DEMO/Shareware Version. das eigentliche spiel war damals dann auch schon quasi vollendet und man konnte alle wichtigen features mal antesten. bei heutigen sog. demo`s bekommt man teilweise quasi eine alpha version mit etlichen bugs und von "anspielen" kann ja wohl keine rede sein (meistens gehts über ein tutorial nicht hinaus mit sprüchen wie: "das is ja nur die demo, im spiel selbst wird dieses und jenes noch gaaanz anders...") oder die demo erscheint wochen nach verkaufsstart (was soll das denn?!?!). eine demo ist per definition eine "demonstration der features des eigentlichen spiels". wieviel RICHTIGE demos gibts denn heute noch? da sind ja heutzutage trailer teilweise noch aufschlussreicher!

zum thema SecuROM: meines wissens wird dieser auch bei FEAR verwendet. habs mir orginal gekauft installiert -> erkennt die orginal-cd im LW nicht. Support sagt: "ja da haben Sie ja dann illegale Kopier-Software wie daemon tools etc drauf. das muss runter dann gehts". nach kurzer belehrung, dass das tool weder zum kopieren gedacht ist und schon gar nicht illegal ist und ich das ausserdem nicht drauf hab, fragte der nette herr nach: "ja haben Sie denn sonst noch ähnliche SW drauf?" -> ja Nero. "aha, dann stört imagedrive. da müssen Sie Nero deinstallieren". meine reaktion darauf kann sich wohl jeder denken, ABER das "krasse" daran: Imagedrive war deaktiviert, aber nach der deinstallation der nero suite wurde auch auf anhieb die cd erkannt. DAS KANN DOCH NED WAHR SEIN ODER?!?! 
Was soll mich da noch dazu ermutigen, die games orginal für wirklich teuer geld zu kaufen, wenn ich`s gecrackt quasi zu 100% sicher zocken kann ohne dass meine halsschlagader auf anakonda-grösse anschwillt???


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Demos erscheinen nicht ohne grund später

das meiste geld wird mit dem verkaufsstart umgesetzt, eine schlechte demo die vorher erscheint ist schlimmer als schlechte presse..


----------



## Andy77 (15. September 2008)

Wenn man mal einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel einnimmt, wird man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass es EA gar nicht darum geht, etwas gegen Produktpiraterie zu unternehmen. Sondern man könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass sie etwas gegen den Gebrauchthandel ihrer Software haben und den weitestgehend eindemmen wollen.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Andy77 am 15.09.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man mal einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel einnimmt, wird man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass es EA gar nicht darum geht, etwas gegen Produktpiraterie zu unternehmen. Sondern man könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass sie etwas gegen den Gebrauchthandel ihrer Software haben und den weitestgehend eindemmen wollen.



verständlich, daran verdienen die nix.. soll schön jeder das spiel selbst kaufen um es dann nach 5 stunden wegzustellen


----------



## lenymo (15. September 2008)

Andy77 am 15.09.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Sondern man könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass sie etwas gegen den Gebrauchthandel ihrer Software haben und den weitestgehend eindemmen wollen.


Ja der Appell von EA an die Second-Hand-Händler hat mich auch sehr amüsiert.  
Da nehmen jetzt bestimmt viele ihre gebrauchten Spiele aus dem Programm


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

welcher Apell?


----------



## raccoon (15. September 2008)

Burtchen am 15.09.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Mousepad mit Kompass war's.


----------



## Caravaggio (15. September 2008)

Wir können ja hier noch stundenlang über moralische Aspekte des illegalen Kopierens lamentieren, aber Fakt ist doch, dass es gemacht wird. Und je radikaler die Unternehmen dies durch Kopierschutzmassnamen verhindern wollen, desto ambitionierter scheint mir die "Downloaderszene" beim Umgehen der Mechanismen zu sein.

Ich glaube, die Menge an gekauften und runtergeladenen Versionen von SPORE wäre genau die selbe, wenn EA das Spiel Starcraft-mässig als voll kopierbaren Datenträger rausgebracht hätte. Da können sie sichs doch gleich sparen. 

Ich meine, die Spieleindustrie muss sich mit einem gewissen Anteil an Kopien einfach abfinden. Viele Spiele fahren trotzdem Gewinn ein.
Ein völliges Unterbinden der illegalen Kopiererei ist m. E. eine Allmachtfantasie der Industrie und nur mit Polizeistaatmethoden durchzusetzen. Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf, da soll von mir aus lieber die Spieleindustrie den Bach runter gehen (was sie aber nicht wird).
Zudem gibt es genug Länder auf der Welt, denen die amerikanischen Vorstellungen von Copyright ohnehin am A*** vorbei gehen.

Ach ja: Es ist zuvor schon ein paar mal angesprochen worden. Da sich die PCG ja mit ihrer Spielekiller-Kampagne so vehement gegen eine falsche/verunglimpfende Wortwahl einsetzt, möchte ich doch den schlichtweg falschen und verunglimpfenden Begriff des "Raub"kopierens auch nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suhle mich gerade in Schadenfreude. Sehr geil.
> Ein toller Kopierschutz der die normalen Käufer f*ckt, aber nicht einmal etwas gegen die Klientel bringt, die auch Spiele für 10 Euro nicht kaufen würde. Klasse.
> 
> Fassen wir also zusammen: Pech für den Entwickler, Pech für den Publisher, Pech für den Kunden, Pech für den potentiellen Kunden (weil wegen Aktivierung keine Leihversion), Glück für den Kopierer. Irgendwie sollten Kopierschutzsysteme doch einen anderen Effekt bewirken, oder?
> ...



Wie sagt man so schön im Volksmund "Wer nicht hören will, der muss fühlen!" Schon als die ersten News mit diesen Aktivierungen und DRM aufkamen, hab ich  ja gesagt, dass man damit nur die ehrlichen Käufer Richtung Warez-Ecke drängt. Die Raubkopierer laden sich die Spiele eh, das wird man nicht verhindern können. Aber aufgrund dieses Aktivierungskopierschutzes haben sich jetzt auch viele das Spiel geladen, die es ohne diesen Schutz wahrscheinlich gekauft hätten. So...nun sind auch diese vormals ehrlichen Käufer in der Warez-Ecke angelangt und wenn sie erst mal sehen wie einfach es ist, ein Spiel zu laden, werden sie es dann in Zukunft gerade bei dieser Firma öfter tun. Dadurch wird die Schicht die sich die Spiele kauft, immer geringer und geringer mit der Zeit. Die Entwickler merken es nicht mal, aber durch solchen Kopierschutz graben sie sich immer mehr und mehr ihr eigenes Grab. Wahrscheinlich muss wirklich erst mal so eine Firma Pleite gehen, bis sie aufwachen und merken, dass sie sich ständig immer wieder ein Eigentor nach dem anderen schießen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Gleiche auch bei Alarmstufe Rot 3 und Sacred 2 passieren wird. Aufgrund des Kopierschutzes werden es sich viele lieber laden, als sich der Gängelei DRM fügen zu müssen.




			
				Andy77 am 15.09.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man mal einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel einnimmt, wird man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass es EA gar nicht darum geht, etwas gegen Produktpiraterie zu unternehmen. Sondern man könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass sie etwas gegen den Gebrauchthandel ihrer Software haben und den weitestgehend eindemmen wollen.


 Das sowieso. Wenn's nach den Entwicklern geht, dann hätten sie es doch am liebsten, dass wir nur noch Produkte auf Zeit hätten. Was man einen gewissen Zeitraum nutzen kann und wenn das erlischt ist, eine neue Lizenz kaufen müsste. Solche Systeme dienen gar nicht das Raubkopieren einzudämmen, das ist nur ein Vorwand. Ziel ist es eher, die Leute die so ehrlich sind sich die Spiele zu kaufen, so gut wie möglich auszumelken.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

wir haben ja auch schon überlegt EA spiele mit SecuROM aus dem sortiment zu nehmen, das kann man allerdings einfach nicht bringen, damit vergrault man sich die kunden, aber darauf hinweisen tun wir, und viele lassen sich davon überzeugen was anderes zu kaufen

genauso wie Stalker Clear Sky, jeder kunde wird vor den massiven bugs der verkaufsversion gewarnt, wer es trotzdem kauft soll nachher aber nicht angekrochen kommen und umtausch verlangen.. sind die Bugs unbekannt tauschen wir sowas um und werfen dem hersteller das wieder vor die füße..


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die Bugs unbekannt tauschen wir sowas um und werfen dem hersteller das wieder vor die füße..




was ihr ja -nebenbei bemerkt- als händler auch tun *müsst*.   

allerdings halte ich es für einen, eigentlich unerreichbaren, idealzustand, dass ein händler in allen fällen um die mängel eines produktes weiss.


----------



## Celica26 (15. September 2008)

Wie Carvaggio bereits erwähnt hat muss sich die Industrie mit einem gewissen Anteil an Raubkopien einfach abfinden.
Seit es Computer Spiele gibt gab es, gibt es und wird es (höchstwahrscheinlich) immer Raubkopien geben. Der Kampf ist gegen die privaten Raubkopierer und die Cracker einfach aussichtslos und man verbrennt sinnlos Geld in Entwicklungen von immer neueren Kopierschutzmechanismen die auch noch zudem den Kunden maßlos verägern und eh früher oder später geknackt werden.

Es wäre wirklich bedeutend besser und intelligenter von der Industrie es bei einem Basis 1:1 Copy Protection Kopierschutz zu belassen und das Geld und die Zeit die man in diese ganzen unsinnigen Mechanismen steckt in die Spiele selber zu stecken.

Neben einem günstigeren Preis kommt dabei evtl. auch noch ein besseres Spiel bei raus


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Bonkic am 15.09.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, aber NUR wenn man den kunden nicht vorher auf die mängel hinweisst, was im fall the abbey schon nicht ging weil das zeug erst am erstverkaufstag um 10 uhr da war, und man da noch nix wusste, da kamen fast die hälfte als "läuft nicht" zurück

was z.b. im Stalker fall gemacht wurde, schon blöd wenn man es trotzdem kauft, leute ohne internet können sich die patches dann auch auf CD-R abholen/mitnehmen, ist das spiel wie im Stalker CS fall so verbugt legen wir die Patches dann sowieso bei sowie die verfügbar sind, bzw im fall Stalker haben wir das zeug aus dem regal genommen, das kann man kunden nicht antun.. 

der vorteil ist das die spiele durchaus schonmal ne woche früher da sind und man die spielen kann, wenn die gut sind nimmt die eh einer von uns, wenn nicht, naja entweder wird es als gebraucht verkauft oder der vertrieb nimmt es zurück


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2008)

http://www.theinquirer.de/2008/09/14/spore-piraterie-rekord-dank-drm.html

Schon krass. Demnach wurde Crysis innerhalb von 10 Monaten 420.000 mal runtergeladen, während Spore 500.000 mal innerhalb von 2 Wochen runtergeladen wurde.
Schaut man sich auch in vielen Foren im Internet um, liest man immer wieder Kommentare von Leuten, die sagen, dass sie sich das Spiel extra runtergeladen haben um EA aufgrund des Kopierschutzes eins auswischen zu wollen. Ob das jetzt richtig oder falsch ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden, aber es zeigt eines: Das viele Kunden absolut nicht mit diesem Kopierschutz einverstanden sind und sogar zu illegalen Mitteln greifen würden, um den Prostest kund zu tun.
Meine persönliche Meinung: So ganz richtig ist das aber auch nicht. Wenn protestieren, dann lieber GANZ auf den Titel verzichten, so wie ich es gemacht hab.


----------



## Xavderion (15. September 2008)

Den besten Kopierschutz hatte bisher DTM Race Driver 2, dafür gab es erst ungf. 1 Jahr später einen Crack, war sehr verzwickt damals x)


----------



## Zubunapy (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerspiel-Spieler2 am 15.09.2008 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glaube ich nicht. Kopieren ist ein Sport, keine Ersparnisquelle. Man kopiert doch nur die Spiele, bei denen man was zu knobeln hat. Wenn ein Spiel per Brennsoftware zu kopieren wäre, würde es keiner/ kaum einer tun.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich nicht. Kopieren ist ein Sport, keine Ersparnisquelle. Man kopiert doch nur die Spiele, bei denen man was zu knobeln hat. Wenn ein Spiel per Brennsoftware zu kopieren wäre, würde es keiner/ kaum einer tun.



WQie kommst du darauf? oder hab ich dank des Internets die ironie dahinter nicht kapiert?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

Xavderion am 15.09.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Den besten Kopierschutz hatte bisher DTM Race Driver 2, dafür gab es erst ungf. 1 Jahr später einen Crack, war sehr verzwickt damals x)


komisch das 2 tage vor! release bereits eine version im netz war.. 

Spore war eine woche vorher verfügbar, ohne "kopierschutz" oder wie wir es nennen "Spielschutz"


----------



## Zubunapy (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, es war ernst gemeint. Ende der 80er Jahre wurde afaik der Kopierschutz erfunden. Während bis dato nur einige wenige Sparsame CDs und Kassetten kopierten, wurde jetzt urplötzlich ein Sport daraus. Die Hackergemeinde wurde geboren, welche es sich zum Ziel machte, möglichst schnell den neuesten Kopierschutz zu knacken. Deswegen meine Theorie, dass ein Spiel ohne Kopierschutz weniger kopiert im Umlauf wäre als eines mit Schutz.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

die ersten kopierschutze tauchten schon weitaus früher am C64 auf.. viel banaler als heute, da wurden schonmal löcher in disketten gebrannt, oder man bekam anleitungen mit schwarzer schrift auf schwarzem grund wo ein code abgefragt wurde

klar machen sich releasegroups da nen wettbewerb raus, allerdings sind die meisten davon auch nicht sonderlich begeistert das das zeug dann für jedes kind runterladbar ist


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das einen Kopierschutz knacken als "sportliche" Herausforderung gesehen wird kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber das kopieren an sich wohl kaum.
Das ist sehr wohl u.a. eine Ersparnisquelle. Kopieren ist doch heutzutage noch viel einfacher als brennen, einfach die DSL leitung angeworfen und los gehts.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es war ernst gemeint. Ende der 80er Jahre wurde afaik der Kopierschutz erfunden. Während bis dato nur einige wenige Sparsame CDs und Kassetten kopierten, wurde jetzt urplötzlich ein Sport daraus. Die Hackergemeinde wurde geboren, welche es sich zum Ziel machte, möglichst schnell den neuesten Kopierschutz zu knacken. Deswegen meine Theorie, dass ein Spiel ohne Kopierschutz weniger kopiert im Umlauf wäre als eines mit Schutz.


Es ist leider ein stetiger Wettbewerb zwischen den Entwicklern/Publishern und den Leuten, die es knacken wollen und wir als ehrlicher Käufer mittendrin, der darunter zu leiden hat


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

also ich hab noch nie unter einem kopierschutz gelitten, wenn der mich nämlich nervt ergreife ich entsprechende maßnahmen, damit müssen hersteller einfach rechnen, wenn die Betas auf ehrliche käufer loslassen..


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab noch nie unter einem kopierschutz gelitten, wenn der mich nämlich nervt ergreife ich entsprechende maßnahmen, damit müssen hersteller einfach rechnen, wenn die Betas auf ehrliche käufer loslassen..



Naja, da wird auch kaum ein Hersteller ernsthaft was gegen haben, wenn du ein legal erworbenes Produkt mit Hilfe eines Cracks oder sonstwas zu laufen bringst.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

also die EA hotline hat mir deswegen schonmal mit ner anzeige gedroht..

die von Ubi meinte mal das sie das nicht gut heissen können aber das sie verständniss hätten, wenn es ärgerlich wär das ein originalprodukt nicht läuft

Microsoft wars völlig egal da kam nur "ja das ist natürlich eine lösung"..


----------



## Zubunapy (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.09.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre es deswegen nicht mal reizvoll, ein Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen, welches zwar gut ist, aber trotzdem auf Kopierschutz verzichtet? Einfach, um mal zu schauen, wie die Hacker drauf anspringen? Ich glaube kaum, dass da jemand einen Crack oder ne Kopie online stellen würde. Wo bleibt da der Zeiz?


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Sins of the Solar Empire hat keinen kopierschutz


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.09.2008 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also bitte, das ist doch wohl kaum dein ernst oder?   

worin besteht denn der sportliche anreiz ein spiel über irgend ein p2p/ torrent etc. netzwerk herunterzuladen? 
und nur dadurch kommen doch die hundertausende an downloads zustande.

die paar crackergruppen, die die "downloadversionen" ursprünglich mal released haben- klar für die ist das ein sport und je komplizierter der schutz, desto grösser der anreiz; das gilt aber doch nicht für den "endverbraucher", der nichts weiter tut, als irgendeinen link anzuklicken.


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Bonkic am 16.09.2008 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> die paar crackergruppen, die die "downloadversionen" ursprünglich mal released haben- klar für die ist das ein sport und je komplizierter der schutz, desto grösser der anreiz; das gilt aber doch nicht für den "endverbraucher", der nichts weiter tut, als irgendeinen link anzuklicken.


Genau so ist es.

Jeder wird selber (!) irgendwann mal bereits irgendwas geknackt haben.
Ich saß z.B. früher an meinem 286'er und hab die Codes von Budokan durch 'Trial & Error' geknackt, aufgeschrieben ( bzw. gemalt ) und hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig.

Es ist egal ob das Spiel nur wenige KiB groß ist oder auf drei DVDs verteilt wird: Kopie ist Kopie.

Und wie Bonkic schon meinte, heute in Zeiten von Torrent Trackern ist das herunterladen sicherlich kein sportlicher Anreiz und/oder eine besondere Intelligenzaufgabe:

Einfach google starten & ab geht die Post.

Wo sind nur die guten alten Zeiten hin, wo man noch elitär war, wenn man einen erweiterten Accoutn auf einer privaten Mailbox bekommen hat?!


----------



## Mothman (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Rabowke am 16.09.2008 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder wird selber (!) irgendwann mal bereits irgendwas geknackt haben.
> Ich saß z.B. früher an meinem 286'er und hab die Codes von Budokan durch 'Trial & Error' geknackt, aufgeschrieben ( bzw. gemalt ) und hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig.


Budokan, wie geil. Das kenne ich noch vom Amiga 500.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Also, wenn ich ein Spiel LIEBE und es auch haben will weil es so geil ist (egal welche Bewertung es hat, es steht nicht an erster Stelle), dann kaufe ich es mir und freue mich, dass ich es Original besitze.

Klaro: Ich erkaufe mir das Recht es nutzen zu dürfen.

Ihr Hirnis an Rechtswissenschafter! Kein Wunder, dass jeder absolut das Gefühl verliert noch mal ein Spiel kaufen zu wollen. Eure Formulierung geht so knochentrocken den Hals hinunter, dass man schon garkeine Lust mehr hat ein Spiel zu besitzen/in seinen Händen zu halten.

Für mich ist es immer noch ein Handbuch welches MEIN EIGENTUM ist, wenn ich es gekauft habe, es ist immer noch die originale DVD die MEIN EIGENTUM ist sobald ich sie gekauft habe.

Ich habe das RECHT darauf es MEIN EIGENTUM nennen zu dürfen. 

Und es ist mir SCHEISSEGAL wer das besser weiß oder doch nur wieder rechtlich trocken forumuliert.

Ich KAUFE nur ein Spiel damit ich mich freue es in den Händen zu halten, im Handbuch herumzuschnüffeln, zu "sehen", dass ich es vor mir liegen haben, und - ganz neben - mich nicht darüber zu ärgern, wenn ein neuer Patch herauskommt, dass ich wieder einen neuen Crack suchen muss!!

Ganz einfach die Wahrheit!!


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 16.09.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach die Wahrheit!!


Klingt ein wenig wie Bruce Darnell. 
Der redet auch immer so wirres Zeug, man versteht ihn zwar aber trotzdem muss man amüsiert grinsen, wenn man dem Typen zuhört.

So ging es mir beim Lesen deines Beitrages.


----------



## Adama (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Ich möchte zu gerne mal wissen, wer für EA diese "Wer installiert ein Spiel wie oft ?" - Statistik
gefälscht hat. 

Ich persönlich spiele nicht sehr oft, und trotzdem habe ich praktisch jedes Spiel das ich besitze schon 6- oder 7-mal deinstalliert. Es ist auch nicht sehr praktikabel, solche Speicherplatzfresser wie Medieval 2 oder eben jetzt Spore auf dem PC zu lassen, wenn man sie gar nicht spielt. Eben gerade auch für diesen Zweck werden Computerspiele doch auf Datenträger gepackt, ansonsten wäre ja alles andere als Onlineverkauf mit Download ziemlich sinnlos.

Nur Schade dass die ganze Geschichte wohl dazu führen wird, dass sich die Spieleentwicklung künftig noch mehr zu den Konsolen hin verlagert.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Adama am 16.09.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich spiele nicht sehr oft, und trotzdem habe ich praktisch jedes Spiel das ich besitze schon 6- oder 7-mal deinstalliert.



tatsächlich?  :-o 
dann bin ich wohl die ausnahme, denn ich glaube in meiner gesamten spiele-laufbahn, hab` ich ganz selten mal ein spiel mehr als 3 mal installiert.


----------



## KaterFreggel (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Wenns stimmt... 500000 illegale Downloads jetzt schon... das ist aber hart. 

Ich find Spore hat tatsächlich mehr Respekt von den Spielern verdient.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Adama am 16.09.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Schade dass die ganze Geschichte wohl dazu führen wird, dass sich die Spieleentwicklung künftig noch mehr zu den Konsolen hin verlagert.



Die Großen wie EA sowieso und ich finde das auch gar nicht schlimm. Soll EA ihren Kram eben nur noch auf Konsolen rausbringen. Das ist dann die Chance für andere Entwickler groß herauszukommen und deren Platz auf dem PC Markt einzunehmen. Das Leben geht immer weiter


----------



## Spassbremse (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.09.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Adama am 16.09.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stardock ftw!


----------



## pirx (17. September 2008)

Also es wäre ja nicht so das Spore in der Beziehung einzigartig wäre... bei Torrent und Co gibts die Ware dann ja ewiglang. Selbst solche Sachen wie Sims2 + Addons dürften weltweit  lange lange Zeit sehr gut "gefragt" sein. Die Liste ist eigentlich x-beliebig. Die steigende Anzahl von Breitbandanschlüssen entschärft die Problematik zudem kaum...


----------



## Huskyboy (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Bonkic am 16.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Adama am 16.09.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wieso hab ich das gefühl das du dann noch nicht lange spielst?


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.09.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an, was man unter "lange" versteht.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

mein erstes spiel stammt von 1983, das ist lang, jetzt du?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Wenn ich da alleine an Operation Flashpoint denke, das hab ich sicher schon 20 mal installiert. Jedes mal wenn das System neu aufgesetzt - was ich ziemlich oft mache - oder ein neuer Rechner kam, war es das Spiel, dass sofort wieder auf die Platte kam. 

Oder momentan hab ich 31 Spiele auf der Platte. Würde ich da das System neu aufsetzen und müsste bei der Installation jedes Spiel (neu)aktivieren, irgendeine Hotline anrufen oder sowas, da würdest ja irgendwann am Rad drehen   

Wenn das die Zukunft sein soll, ohweh!


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.09.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes spiel stammt von 1983, das ist lang, jetzt du?




das kommt auch bei mir hin.
hatte damals irgendne konsole von philips (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) mit künstlerisch wertvollen holzapplikationen an der seite und gewehr.  
den ersten pc hatte ich 1989.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Philips Odyssey 2001 oder einen Travemünde?   

oder eher nen Colecovision ? den Atari 2600 gabs mit holzapplikation, den habe ich


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

An das mit dem Gewehr erinnere ich mich auch noch. War dass das, bei dem ein Rechteck oder sowas immer über den Bildschirm huschte und man es erwischen musste? Mit dem Gerät konnte man auch Pong und sowas spielen.... Sowas hatten meine Geschwister auch und das waren auch so bei mir die ersten Gehversuche in Sachen Computerspiele hehe.... Tja damals gab's sogar ein Gewehr zu, heute würden da wohl alle Politiker am Rad drehen, wenn sowas der Fall wäre.

Das erste Spiel auf dem PC war glaub ich bei mir das erste Prince of Persia, das müsste auch 1989 gewesen sein.


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.09.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Philips Odyssey 2001 oder einen Travemünde?
> 
> oder eher nen Colecovision ? den Atari 2600 gabs mit holzapplikation, den habe ich




tja, wenn ich das noch wüsste.
atari 2600 wars nicht, travemünde auch nicht.
ich schätze mal es war irgendeinen pong- verschnitt (muss auch nicht zwingend philips gewesen sein, vielleicht auch universum oder grundig).
die paar spiele waren in jedem falle fest verbaut, so viel weiss ich noch. 

auf jeden fall gings damit los.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

Hockeypong?

http://www.homecomputermuseum.de/game/1_de.htm


----------



## trippleyyy (22. September 2008)

*AW: ,*

bald zahl ich 45 euro und darf das spiel auspacken, einlegen und zum installieren nochmal 45 euro 

naja, ohne mich.


----------



## Kissaki0 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ,*

Richtig so!
Wer den Kunden Software mit Kacke liefern möchte, der darf zusehen wie diese es ohne Kacke nutzen.

bzgl letztem Absatz:
Mein Problem ist nicht unbedingt das mehrmalige Installieren:
Vielmehr ist DRM einiges, aber nicht Kundenfreundlich.
Ich bekomme einen zusätzlichen Service dazu installiert (wenigstens keine Treiber wie bei Starforce, schlimmer gehts dann nicht mehr).
Ich kaufe hier Software nicht mehr und kann tun und lassen was ich möchte (installieren wann, wie und wie oft ich möchte), sondern ich muss jedes Mal um Erlaubnis fragen es installieren zu dürfen.
... usw ^^ (*abbrech*)


----------

